# SX PRO Confirmation and Shipping Window (First Batch)



## Sweglord (Jun 13, 2018)

Ayoo,
I just received an email from ModChipsDirect stating that I was in the first batch of orders, and I should have it shipped by the 22nd of this month. Since I ordered it from a US warehouse, shipping would take ~ 3 days or less, and I'd have my copy before the end of this month. I'm excited.
Has anyone else gotten an email stating their status on their orders?

Edit: So far only people who ordered from ModChipsDirect seem to have gotten confirmation on when they will receive their device. If you ordered from a different website, let us know if you get any confirmation on your orders.


----------



## yusuo (Jun 13, 2018)

Only another guy who made the exact same post as you 5 minutes ago


----------



## Sweglord (Jun 13, 2018)

yusuo said:


> Only another guy who made the exact same post as you 5 minutes ago


Oh, I didnt even see that. I was busy making this post since I didnt see anything before posting my status and wanted to see where others were at.


----------



## magico29 (Jun 13, 2018)

Sweglord said:


> Ayoo,
> I just received an email from ModChipsDirect stating that I was in the first batch of orders, and I should have it shipped by the 22nd of this month. Since I ordered it from a US warehouse, shipping would take ~ 3 days or less, and I'd have my copy before then end of this month. I'm excited.
> Has anyone else gotten an email stating their status on their orders?


I just got the email too,hell yeah baby and we gonna take over soon.


----------



## Sweglord (Jun 13, 2018)

magico29 said:


> I just got the email too,hell yeah baby and we gonna take over soon.


Im so pumped. I'll be sure to keep everyone updated on this thread if I receive it early. I live near the warehouse


----------



## JoeBloggs777 (Jun 13, 2018)

Thanks for letting us know, what date did you place your order?


----------



## Sweglord (Jun 13, 2018)

JoeBloggs777 said:


> Thanks for letting us know, what date did you place your order?


I placed it the same morning that Team Xecuter listed ModChipsDirect as an official reseller (which happened a day after pre-orders were announced). The date was 05/18/2018


----------



## magico29 (Jun 13, 2018)

Sweglord said:


> I placed it the same morning that Team Xecuter listed ModChipsDirect as an official reseller (which happened a day after pre-orders were announced). The date was 05/18/2018


I will get it b4 you baby,you better relax


----------



## nero99 (Jun 13, 2018)

I'm part of the first batch as well! ordered mine on the 21st of May. Can't wait to play around with this.


----------



## Thetoto (Jun 13, 2018)

Fuck. I hope we will have SX OS earlier


----------



## TheHackersHat (Jun 13, 2018)

Well, I guess I wasn't lucky. I ordered mine on June 6th and the website shows that the ETA is by the end of June. Also, I, unfortunately, didn't get an email either. Sigh, I guess I can wait a bit longer.


----------



## Sweglord (Jun 13, 2018)

nero99 said:


> I'm part of the first batch as well! ordered mine on the 21st of May. Can't wait to play around with this.


Sweet, thats great to hear! You also order from ModChips? Im curious to know if other websites chimed in on this yet or not.


Thetoto said:


> Fuck. I hope we will have SX OS earlier


I've seen people say that June 15 is when the OS will release. No concrete information though from what I know.


TheHackersHat said:


> Well, I guess I wasn't lucky. I ordered mine on the June 6th and the website shows that the ETA is by the end of June. Sigh, I guess I can wait a bit longer.


You ordered it a lot after the pre-orders opened sadly. Lets just hope the next batches ship to resellers quickly after for the others!


----------



## JoeBloggs777 (Jun 13, 2018)

Sweglord said:


> I placed it the same morning that Team Xecuter listed ModChipsDirect as an official reseller (which happened a day after pre-orders were announced). The date was 05/18/2018



thanks I ordered mine on the 27th of  May but from Shop 01 media in Europe


----------



## Sweglord (Jun 13, 2018)

magico29 said:


> I will get it b4 you baby,you better relax


Its a race to see who gets it first


----------



## magico29 (Jun 13, 2018)

Sweglord said:


> Its a race to see who gets it first


mark my words baby,never give up and never surrender.


----------



## nero99 (Jun 13, 2018)

Sweglord said:


> Sweet, thats great to hear! You also order from ModChips?



Yes. I ordered two from them from modchipsdirect


----------



## SG911 (Jun 13, 2018)

Well i ordered mine yesterday so i probably won't get this email sadly. Good to know tho i ordered from modchipdirect & did get my emails. Order placed & then the confirmed


----------



## Soluble (Jun 13, 2018)

I pre ordered on day dot, if SXOS is gonna be quicker I will buy that and launch from android til it arrives


----------



## magico29 (Jun 13, 2018)

SpanishGamer911 said:


> Well i ordered mine yesterday so i probably won't get this email sadly. Good to know tho i ordered from modchipdirect & did get my emails. Order placed & then the confirmed


they  are the best place to order,customer service is great 100%


----------



## Sweglord (Jun 13, 2018)

Soluble said:


> I pre ordered on day dot, if SXOS is gonna be quicker I will buy that and launch from android til it arrives


Time will tell. Im just glad that the first batch of SXPRO orders are getting on time just like expected!


----------



## SG911 (Jun 13, 2018)

magico29 said:


> they  are the best place to order,customer service is great 100%


1st time buying from them so i was a bit on the fence BUT they did have the cheapest price so. I did it cause why not.


----------



## magico29 (Jun 13, 2018)

SpanishGamer911 said:


> 1st time buying from them so i was a bit on the fence BUT they did have the cheapest price so. I did it cause why not.


yeah baby welcome to the force.and to all of you guys left you better stop thinking about it you are on time to join us.


----------



## JaRocker (Jun 13, 2018)

Sweglord said:


> Ayoo,
> I just received an email from ModChipsDirect stating that I was in the first batch of orders, and I should have it shipped by the 22nd of this month. Since I ordered it from a US warehouse, shipping would take ~ 3 days or less, and I'd have my copy before the end of this month. I'm excited.
> Has anyone else gotten an email stating their status on their orders?


I got the same email as will


----------



## Zumoly (Jun 13, 2018)

Sweglord said:


> Ayoo,
> I just received an email from ModChipsDirect stating that I was in the first batch of orders, and I should have it shipped by the 22nd of this month. Since I ordered it from a US warehouse, shipping would take ~ 3 days or less, and I'd have my copy before the end of this month. I'm excited.
> Has anyone else gotten an email stating their status on their orders?



So...you will not have your licence sent to you by email?


----------



## slaphappygamer (Jun 13, 2018)

From their site;
 “1st batch is already sold out - we will update this page when we know the order cut off of who got in and who didn't. Please don't email us asking. We ship in the order that we received orders.
2nd batch should ship shortly after.
If you are preordering now we cannot give you an exact date but the sooner you order the sooner you will get it. If you keep waiting until its 'in stock' you will will be waiting longer than just preordering.

Shipping from within the* US, not from China* like most other resellers. So once its in stock, it will get to you fast. ”
Didn’t see this yesterday. I think I got in on the first batch. Haven’t got the email yet though. That’d be neat.


----------



## Sweglord (Jun 13, 2018)

Zumoly said:


> So...you will not have your licence sent to you by email?


The license is attached to the SXPRO dongle, so you are correct. I won't receive the code via email since its bundled inside the dongle itself.

However, I do not know what the situation is for the SXOS, and when they will send the license via email.


----------



## subcon959 (Jun 13, 2018)

slaphappygamer said:


> Shipping from within the* US, not from China* like most other resellers.


Yeah but stock comes from China so it's the same thing anyway.


----------



## nero99 (Jun 13, 2018)

subcon959 said:


> Yeah but stock comes from China so it's the same thing anyway.


except the reseller usually has the money to expedite the shipping so it won't take 2-6 weeks to get stock.


----------



## DaveLister (Jun 13, 2018)

Ordered on 17th of may r4card.co.uk should be first wave .


----------



## MattKimura (Jun 13, 2018)

Ordered mine June 7th. Looks like I'll be waiting til the end of July. Poor useless Switch going unused until then. Hopefully this gives time for a possible emuNAND solution or more SX-OS updates.


----------



## JoeBloggs777 (Jun 13, 2018)

MattKimura said:


> Ordered mine June 7th. Looks like I'll be waiting til the end of July. Poor useless Switch going unused until then. Hopefully this gives time for a possible emuNAND solution or more SX-OS updates.



Hi Matt a late thank you for all your tuts and help with the 3DS and WII U thru the years
Thanks again.


----------



## JaRocker (Jun 13, 2018)

nero99 said:


> except the reseller usually has the money to expedite the shipping so it won't take 2-6 weeks to get stock.


Not it's not if they are shipping from the us to us buyers you don't have to worry about custom season them anyone who buy alot if chip or lcd iPhones know what I'm talking about custom suck

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



subcon959 said:


> Yeah but stock comes from China so it's the same thing anyway.


Not it's not if they are shipping from the us to us buyers you don't have to worry about custom season them anyone who buy alot if chip or lcd iPhones know what I'm talking about custom suck


----------



## Soraiko (Jun 13, 2018)

i ordered mine on 23. may. is it in the first batch or not?


----------



## b3nscher (Jun 13, 2018)

I ordered my TX at the 28.05 and i think i must wait. 
Its crazy because i have ordered the Pro at Stargate3ds and now the Site is Offline and the Facebook Group is Closed.


----------



## MehMeh27 (Jun 13, 2018)

DaveLister said:


> Ordered on 17th of may r4card.co.uk should be first wave .


Same. I went for cheapest shipping, no idea when it'll reach me but I can wait.


----------



## nero99 (Jun 13, 2018)

Sora Takihawa said:


> i ordered mine on 23. may. is it in the first batch or not?


if you bought it from modchipsdirect.com, they should have sent an email saying that you are part of the first batch orders.


----------



## Soraiko (Jun 13, 2018)

i didnt ordered from there


----------



## Jayro (Jun 13, 2018)

Still no email for me...


----------



## Mark2333 (Jun 13, 2018)

It's great that you have received the e-mail, it seems that many resellers begins to get Pro in stock after the launching date, this buyer has also received its Pro shipping reply too https://gbatemp.net/threads/is-ther...rt-shipping-on-15th-june.507113/#post-8046221.


----------



## Amabo (Jun 13, 2018)

SpanishGamer911 said:


> 1st time buying from them so i was a bit on the fence BUT they did have the cheapest price so. I did it cause why not.


Yeah, it's great to buy from those American sellers, I will change my shipping to USPS after discussed with 3dsflashcard site.


----------



## noX1609 (Jun 13, 2018)

I hope there will be a possibility to just buy the OS and get it quickly because ordering the pro is a bit late  Going to hospital at next monday, would be great to have it before that date or at least get the os only digitally because take my notebook with me to start it.
Is there any information about the delivery of just the xecuter os?


----------



## Mark2333 (Jun 13, 2018)

noX1609 said:


> I hope there will be a possibility to just buy the OS and get it quickly because ordering the pro is a bit late  Going to hospital at next monday, would be great to have it before that date or at least get the os only digitally because take my notebook with me to start it.
> Is there any information about the delivery of just the xecuter os?


"We want to confirm that SX OS official launch date is June 15th. Remember this is the day we ship units to vendors, so your own tracking number from the reseller will be a few days later. " I hope we can get SX OS on 15th, as for SX Pro, who knows?


----------



## Sweglord (Jun 13, 2018)

noX1609 said:


> I hope there will be a possibility to just buy the OS and get it quickly because ordering the pro is a bit late  Going to hospital at next monday, would be great to have it before that date or at least get the os only digitally because take my notebook with me to start it.
> Is there any information about the delivery of just the xecuter os?


Not yet, but I'd imagine it would be by the end of next weekend if anything


----------



## wurstpistole (Jun 13, 2018)

Shop01media also stated that they will ship out in order of people ordering. I must've been one of the first to order, expect to be in the first wave.


----------



## Revard (Jun 13, 2018)

I ordered on shop01media on may 17th, but no news from them...


----------



## subcon959 (Jun 13, 2018)

If you ordered from somewhere outside of China then expect them to get their stock towards the end of June. People are getting way too excited and thinking that everything will only take a day or two from the 15th. That's not likely to be the case.


----------



## KTroopA (Jun 13, 2018)

wurstpistole said:


> Shop01media also stated that they will ship out in order of people ordering. I must've been one of the first to order, expect to be in the first wave.



where did you hear that - did they give a date for shipping my order was placed on 16th May - pretty much as soon as it went live on their site


----------



## subcon959 (Jun 13, 2018)

shop01media.com said:
			
		

> Estaminated arrival is end of June 2018


Interesting word they made up, but they are being realistic with the date.


----------



## kramer987 (Jun 13, 2018)

got same email.

edit:
for reference, i ordered as follows 

*Date*:  05/18/2018, 09:35


----------



## SG911 (Jun 13, 2018)

magico29 said:


> yeah baby welcome to the force.and to all of you guys left you better stop thinking about it you are on time to join us.



Thanks! I'll probably be part of the 2nd batch most likely. I ordered mine yesterday, so i doubt i'm part of the 1st batch but that's okay.


----------



## comput3rus3r (Jun 13, 2018)

got same email. Earliest possible order from modchipsdirect was 05/18/18.


----------



## longxa762 (Jun 13, 2018)

Just saw these messages on ozmodchips, seem like we are also getting it within one to two weeks if we preordered before this morning.

https://ozmodchips.com.au/product/xecuter-sx-pro/


----------



## leon315 (Jun 13, 2018)

CONGRATULATIONS!, You are the 1st users able to load cough ''pirate'' cough backups on Switch. 

Enjoy being the betatester and try to go to online and get hammered.


----------



## Goloki (Jun 13, 2018)

Revard said:


> I ordered on shop01media on may 17th, but no news from them...



Same here. Hopefully I get included in the first batch of pre-orders... I knew I shouldn't have hesitated and ordered as soon as it got announced. I waited a full whole day before pulling the trigger!



leon315 said:


> CONGRATULATIONS!, You are the 1st users able to load cough ''pirate'' cough backups on Switch.
> 
> Enjoy being the betatester and try to go to online and get hammered.



What a badass. Going to the Backup Loaders section of GBATemp and putting everyone in their place. 

So. *Badass*.


----------



## comput3rus3r (Jun 13, 2018)

leon315 said:


> CONGRATULATIONS!, You are the 1st users able to load cough ''pirate'' cough backups on Switch.
> 
> Enjoy being the betatester and try to go to online and get hammered.


Your Jelly is of Cosby proportions!


----------



## leon315 (Jun 13, 2018)

Goloki said:


> What a badass. Going to the Backup Loaders section of GBATemp and putting everyone in their place.


NEVER TALKING SHIT about Gbatemp, piracy is not tolerated here and we don't even have a such section on Gbatemp.net.



comput3rus3r said:


> Cosby



are you afro?


----------



## comput3rus3r (Jun 13, 2018)

leon315 said:


> NEVER TALKING SHIT about Gbatemp, piracy is not tolerated here and we don't even have a such section on Gbatemp.net.



Yeah we don't have This section
https://gbatemp.net/forums/switch-backup-loaders-modchips.293/

And we're not sponsored by 

https://www.nds-card.com/

GG


----------



## leon315 (Jun 13, 2018)

comput3rus3r said:


> Yeah we don't have This section
> https://gbatemp.net/forums/switch-backup-loaders-modchips.293/
> 
> And we're not sponsored by
> ...


can you find any backups there?


----------



## comput3rus3r (Jun 13, 2018)

leon315 said:


> can you find any backups there?


1. I'm responding to your comment about not having a backup loader section.
2. You act like this website wasn't founded on piracy. 

Yes you're not allowed to post links to warez of any kind but that doesn't mean that gbatemp is, as a whole, against the ideology of file sharing.


----------



## Goloki (Jun 13, 2018)

leon315 said:


> NEVER TALKING SHIT about Gbatemp, piracy is not tolerated here and we don't even have a such section on Gbatemp.net.



The distribution of pirated content is not allowed. Talking about Backup Loading in the, duh, Backup Loader section is clearly allowed.

If you have nothing to contribute to this thread but vitriol and poor-thought irony, then go away.


----------



## Lumince (Jun 13, 2018)

I ordered from 3ds-flashcard and I ordered on 5/17/2018 (M/D/Y). So I hope I get an email back from them. I will probably avoid emailing them asking if I will get it or not. Not gonna make them mad lol


----------



## leon315 (Jun 13, 2018)

comput3rus3r said:


> 1. I'm responding to your comment about not having a backup loader section.
> 2. You act like this website wasn't founded on piracy.
> 
> Yes you're not allowed to post links to warez of any kind but that doesn't mean that gbatemp is, as a whole, against the ideology of file sharing.


THE GUY above has reported that there could be some suspect piracy activities, this guy should reported it to modders.
All people had commuted when they were young, but things change. Are u still a cry baby who pee in ur pants like when u were still 3yo??


----------



## ehnoah (Jun 13, 2018)

Sad, that is a super late delivery, hope we Code Users get our code on the 15th would really pissed of not, since it is a fucking Code that can sent by mail


----------



## Lumince (Jun 13, 2018)

ehnoah said:


> Sad, that is a super late delivery, hope we Code Users get our code on the 15th would really pissed of not, since it is a fucking Code that can sent by mail


Im pretty sure they said that they would not send out codes before the Pro since we paid more for the whole bundle. As ive been told.


----------



## ehnoah (Jun 13, 2018)

Biff627 said:


> Im pretty sure they said that they would not send out codes before the Pro since we paid more for the whole bundle. As ive been told.



Well they better do =/ I mean we cant anything for if someone buy a Pro, while they have a PC xD


----------



## Lumince (Jun 13, 2018)

ehnoah said:


> Well they better do =/ I mean we cant anything for if someone buy a Pro, while they have a PC xD


I got the Pro for the dongle so Im not glued to a PC. Tethered stuff sucked on the Apple devices so long ago and I'm not doing it again lol Atleast with this dongle I wont be tethered to my house. Just a convenience mainly for me. I paid $40 for it and would have paid like... $30? for the the OS? I saw $10 for extra hardware as worth.


----------



## ehnoah (Jun 13, 2018)

Biff627 said:


> I got the Pro for the dongle so Im not glued to a PC. Tethered stuff sucked on the Apple devices so long ago and I'm not doing it again lol Atleast with this dongle I wont be tethered to my house. Just a convenience mainly for me. I paid $40 for it and would have paid like... $30? for the the OS? I saw $10 for extra hardware as worth.



yeah but on the other Hand you have the Delivery time, which I still hope the OS is faster. ShopMedia said they sent out Keys on the 15th but they aren ot 100% sure, but it is a super downsite, they said like "We ship earlier for early birds" and now you get this bummer "A week after the Release" 

And they dont even have EmuNand Support, they just wasted the time to introduce a shit UI no one really need, just to label "TX" all over the Screen.

So yeah, quite a bit dispointed of how TX handle things. So yeah, lets hope they improve their Service as they go and not waste time for Branding everything with "TX"


----------



## Lumince (Jun 13, 2018)

ehnoah said:


> yeah but on the other Hand you have the Delivery time, which I still hope the OS is faster. ShopMedia said they sent out Keys on the 15th but they aren ot 100% sure, but it is a super downsite, they said like "We ship earlier for early birds" and now you get this bummer "A week after the Release"
> 
> And they dont even have EmuNand Support, they just wasted the time to introduce a shit UI no one really need, just to label "TX" all over the Screen.
> 
> So yeah, quite a bit dispointed of how TX handle things. So yeah, lets hope they improve their Service as they go and not waste time for Branding everything with "TX"


They can't help what their dealers do tbh. Id hope that people that paid more get priority though... The **** UI os another thing. Once they get theirs out they can stop rushing the CFW. Shipping from china also takes ages. Months even unless they pay for air freight. Im not too concerned about emunand. Im more concerned with trying to find a second switch on 3.0.0 so I can update my current switch.


----------



## wurstpistole (Jun 13, 2018)

KTroopA said:


> where did you hear that - did they give a date for shipping my order was placed on 16th May - pretty much as soon as it went live on their site


They replied that to me when I asked about expected delivery. I ordered on May 17th.


----------



## CaptainLoozer (Jun 13, 2018)

TheHackersHat said:


> Well, I guess I wasn't lucky. I ordered mine on June 6th and the website shows that the ETA is by the end of June. Also, I, unfortunately, didn't get an email either. Sigh, I guess I can wait a bit longer.


I ordered mine on the 6th from modchipsdirect as well and did not get an email.


----------



## ehnoah (Jun 13, 2018)

Biff627 said:


> They can't help what their dealers do tbh. Id hope that people that paid more get priority though... The **** UI os another thing. Once they get theirs out they can stop rushing the CFW. Shipping from china also takes ages. Months even unless they pay for air freight. Im not too concerned about emunand. Im more concerned with trying to find a second switch on 3.0.0 so I can update my current switch.



Well, here in Germany you can easy get a 2.3+ Console, but I not buy one, since I dont see the Reason to have a 3.0 one, the only exception I see is to keep a 1.0 one but that is another story xD


----------



## pseudoSue (Jun 13, 2018)

No email for me, but I didn't order until June 1. Would love to have it by July 4, but we'll just have to see...


----------



## kamesenin888 (Jun 13, 2018)

I got the email too


----------



## BlastedGuy9905 (Jun 13, 2018)

magico29 said:


> mark my words baby,never give up and never surrender.


is someone blackmailing you to include "baby" in all of your messages? seriously, ive never seen one without "baby" in it.


----------



## Squirelly (Jun 13, 2018)

Biff627 said:


> They can't help what their dealers do tbh. Id hope that people that paid more get priority though...



I don't. You're paying more because you're purchasing a physical product that has to be shipped (literally half way round the world for a lot of people) so that increased cost is to be expected. Holding back people who've purchased a digital product because they paid less would be a shitty move.


----------



## FierceDeityLinkMask (Jun 13, 2018)

Fuck, I ordered mine on June 5th. I guess I am in the second batch.


----------



## Lumince (Jun 13, 2018)

Squirelly said:


> I don't. You're paying more because you're purchasing a physical product that has to be shipped (literally half way round the world for a lot of people) so that increased cost is to be expected. Holding back people who've purchased a digital product because they paid less would be a shitty move.


it may not seem like a good move, but it sure would be a fair one.


----------



## 210modz (Jun 13, 2018)

DavidShifflet said:


> USA ICE and Canadian Customs have been instructed by Nintendo to seize and confiscate any and all incoming shipments of this device
> 
> I wouldn't t count of ever getting it from modchipsdirect



So US government agencies now take orders from Nintendo? Amazing.


----------



## Masacci0 (Jun 13, 2018)

DavidShifflet said:


> USA ICE and Canadian Customs have been instructed by Nintendo to seize and confiscate any and all incoming shipments of this device
> 
> I wouldn't t count of ever getting it from modchipsdirect




If they don't find anything illegal in the boxes they can't do anything to block them. Sorry for Nintendo or the fool brain which invented this rumor.


----------



## FierceDeityLinkMask (Jun 13, 2018)

Masacci0 said:


> If they don't find anything illegal in the boxes they can't do anything to block them. Sorry for Nintendo or the fool brain which invented this rumor.


He's been constantly trolling on other threads for days. He just trolled on another one. I've reported him, as have others apparently. The mods and admins don't seem to have banned him yet or anything. Not very surprised. After all, stopping people from disagreeing with each other seems to take priority more than spreading malicious misinformation here on gbatemp.


----------



## magico29 (Jun 13, 2018)

BlastedGuy9905 said:


> is someone blackmailing you to include "baby" in all of your messages? seriously, ive never seen one without "baby" in it.


this one special for you and has no b word on it.


----------



## FierceDeityLinkMask (Jun 13, 2018)

magico29 said:


> this one special for you and has no b word on it.


Sees "B"... _*TRIGGERED*_!


----------



## Squirelly (Jun 13, 2018)

Biff627 said:


> it may not seem like a good move, but it sure would be a fair one.



Not sure how it would be fair, but it's definitely not workable. What if customs start holding up packages, postage delays etc., do TX have to keep the key site closed till all the first batch of pro orders are with their buyers? Just doesn't make sense.


----------



## BlastedGuy9905 (Jun 13, 2018)

magico29 said:


> this one special for you and has no b word on it.


yeahhh baby, thank you so much!!


----------



## slaphappygamer (Jun 13, 2018)

DavidShifflet said:


> I wouldn't t count of ever getting it from modchipsdirect


Why?


----------



## magico29 (Jun 13, 2018)

BlastedGuy9905 said:


> yeahhh baby, thank you so much!!


you got it!! you are very welcome.


----------



## Squirelly (Jun 13, 2018)

Masacci0 said:


> If they don't find anything illegal in the boxes they can't do anything to block them. Sorry for Nintendo or the fool brain which invented this rumor.



If nintendo do try to get customs on the case, it will be a trademark/counterfeit argument with regards to TX using a logo, derived from the switch logo, on their packaging. It's the same laws that apple use to get customs to stop "counterfeit" (i.e. non apple original) screens at the border. It's a shitty system, but I bet nintendo could find a friendly judge to give them a seize warrant based on the SX's packaging, if they felt the need.


----------



## subcon959 (Jun 13, 2018)

Please everyone that did order from modchipsdirect and is in the US make a thread when you get them (and you will) and post lots of nice pics.. and of course tag @DavidShifflet in every single post.


----------



## Zonark (Jun 13, 2018)

Just got my email from Modchipsdirect!!! I am glad to say that I am apart of the first batch! Thanks to gbatemp I was able to stay up to date and now will hopefully be bringing some of my game designs to the home brew scene shortly


----------



## Dvdxploitr (Jun 13, 2018)

I ordered mine from ModChipsDirect on the 3rd of June, but haven't gotten an email.  They didn't have anything on their page about first batch sold out when I ordered it.


----------



## AydenTheKilla (Jun 13, 2018)

Dvdxploitr said:


> I ordered mine from ModChipsDirect on the 3rd of June, but haven't gotten an email.  They didn't have anything on their page about first batch sold out when I ordered it.


I ordered mine the 6th and it still didnt say that either.. if i would have known i would have just ordered sx os....


----------



## Drewington (Jun 13, 2018)

AydenTheKilla said:


> I ordered mine the 6th and it still didnt say that either.. if i would have known i would have just ordered sx os....



I didn't receive an email either. 
Ordered the SX Pro from modschipdirect June 3rd, just because the regular SX was sold out on the website, so i thought I would be getting one of the "first batches".


----------



## Sir (Jun 13, 2018)

Could someone let me know if anyone ordered from shop01media to the uk? As I had lost the email to the account I got one with, so I can't access or see if I got any emails. I ordered it on the 16th May. (Just to see if I was able to get an order from the first batch) Thanks


----------



## JoeBloggs777 (Jun 13, 2018)

Sir said:


> Could someone let me know if anyone ordered from shop01media to the uk? As I had lost the email to the account I got one with, so I can't access or see if I got any emails. I ordered it on the 16th May. (Just to see if I was able to get an order from the first batch) Thanks



i ordered one on the 27th and I've had no emails from shop01media apart from an email confirming my order on the 27th


----------



## Solid924 (Jun 13, 2018)

From Switchsx.com:

'Pre-order is available! The 1st Batch shipped on *June 15 - 20,
1st batch already sold out(About the order before May 20), 
2nd, 3th batch will be sent in the near future(From TX official info)'*


----------



## runetoonxx2 (Jun 13, 2018)

I should be recieving mine at end of june/beginning of july according to 3ds-flashcart


----------



## Randall Stevens (Jun 13, 2018)

runetoonxx2 said:


> I should be recieving mine at end of june/beginning of july according to 3ds-flashcart



Did they email you shipping or status info?


----------



## runetoonxx2 (Jun 13, 2018)

Randall Stevens said:


> Did they email you shipping or status info?


I dm'd them and asked when I should be receiving mine.
They repied and said end of june/early july depending on my location from their U.S. shop


----------



## slaphappygamer (Jun 13, 2018)

Dvdxploitr said:


> I ordered mine from ModChipsDirect on the 3rd of June, but haven't gotten an email.  They didn't have anything on their page about first batch sold out when I ordered it.


Same here. I ordered june11


----------



## wurstpistole (Jun 13, 2018)

slaphappygamer said:


> Same here. I ordered june11


June 11th... Man, that's what I call being late to the game. Don't ever get your hopes up for receiving it anytime soon


----------



## runetoonxx2 (Jun 13, 2018)

I ordered mine the day it was announced lol 
Super Hype for Backup Loading


----------



## slaphappygamer (Jun 13, 2018)

wurstpistole said:


> June 11th... Man, that's what I call being late to the game. Don't ever get your hopes up for receiving it anytime soon


I’m in no rush. I’m a patient person and I have many other things I can do before this thing arrives. Welp, time to get back to work.


----------



## leerpsp (Jun 13, 2018)

I ordered mine on the 1st and no email so looks like i'm not in the 1st batch... I just hope it does not take me a long time to get mine now.


----------



## kamesenin888 (Jun 13, 2018)

DavidShifflet said:


> USA ICE and Canadian Customs have been instructed by Nintendo to seize and confiscate any and all incoming shipments of this device
> 
> I wouldn't t count of ever getting it from modchipsdirect


And how do you know that? because of your report that also working with the CIA and FDA and the secret service will stop their devices 

I really do not understand your problem against TX, its a personal vendetta? do they treat you wrong? they sent you an email with devil faces didnt they?


----------



## matias3ds (Jun 13, 2018)

I order mine from other site ,have no mail have no idea and ...........
i have nothing , nothing ,,nothiiiiing dont make me close one more door ( Whitney Houston )


----------



## tomhanks69 (Jun 13, 2018)

I went ahead and pre-ordered SX OS only since 1, I can launch it from my phone, which is always on me at all times. And 2, LOGICALLY it seems like there will be no delay due to "short supply" on account of it being SOFTWARE and can be downloaded in seconds. I anticipate having it definitely before the 20th, if not launch day even.


----------



## Giga_Gaia (Jun 13, 2018)

DavidShifflet said:


> USA ICE and Canadian Customs have been instructed by Nintendo to seize and confiscate any and all incoming shipments of this device
> 
> I wouldn't t count of ever getting it from modchipsdirect



They never open packages unless there is drugs or something dangerous in it. So no, they won't do anything to stop it. Also, to think Nintendo could give customs any orders of any kind is silly.

Also, to anyone who is worried about being in 2nd or 3rd batch, I seriously wouldn't, it probably won't take a very long time after the first batch for them to be ready. The way people talk here would make you think you'd be waiting months, but really, 2nd batch will probably be waiting 2-3 weeks at most.

Just be patient, it will come eventually. I am also part of the second batch and I just ordered (I doubt there is even a third batch of preorders at this point). It will come when it will come.


----------



## tomhanks69 (Jun 13, 2018)

Giga_Gaia said:


> They never open packages unless there is drugs or something dangerous in it. So no, they won't do anything to stop it. Also, to think Nintendo could give customs any orders of any kind is silly.
> 
> Also, to anyone who is worried about being in 2nd or 3rd batch, I seriously wouldn't, it probably won't take a very long time after the first batch for them to be ready. The way people talk here would make you think you'd be waiting months, but really, 2nd batch will probably be waiting 2-3 weeks at most.


I was hoping everyone would just have ignored that dude's statement on account of it's absurdity... then again, it did give me a genuine chuckle


----------



## Giga_Gaia (Jun 13, 2018)

tomhanks69 said:


> I was hoping everyone would just have ignored that dude's statement on account of it's absurdity... then again, it did give me a genuine chuckle



Wait, are you talking about my post or the one claiming they will seize it at customs? I can't tell because multi-quotes don't seem to be working properly.


----------



## DarkOrb (Jun 13, 2018)

Anybody know about a legit reseller, who will ship "SX OS" on 15th (or 48 hours later) via email for certain and accepts paypal payments?


----------



## tomhanks69 (Jun 13, 2018)

Giga_Gaia said:


> Wait, are you talking about my post or the one claiming they will seize it at customs? I can't tell because multi-quotes don't seem to be working properly.


I was talking bout the troll whose claim you were debunking. He clearly didn't think it out well enough before trying to mess with everyone


----------



## DavidShifflet (Jun 13, 2018)

Giga_Gaia said:


> They never open packages unless there is drugs or something dangerous in it. So no, they won't do anything to stop it. Also, to think Nintendo could give customs any orders of any kind is silly.



https://www.apnews.com/2e6ef80ed7d565223738a6be7fb35122

Plenty of people claimed or said the same thing with TY over Beanie Babies History proves otherwise

This is incredibly common procedure for many large corporations in USA


----------



## Soluble (Jun 13, 2018)

DarkOrb said:


> Anybody know about a legit reseller, who will ship "SX OS" on 15th (or 48 hours later) via email for certain and accepts paypal payments?


You won't get it shipped on the 15th by any reseller now, if you haven't ordered yet. First batches will be sold out.


----------



## tomhanks69 (Jun 13, 2018)

Mark2333 said:


> "We want to confirm that SX OS official launch date is June 15th. Remember this is the day we ship units to vendors, so your own tracking number from the reseller will be a few days later. " I hope we can get SX OS on 15th, as for SX Pro, who knows?


 


Here's what team X said regarding SX OS in their FAQs:  
*Q: Will the SX OS for people who bought it 'stand alone' be delivered before the SX OS for people who bought SX Pro?
A: *Not necessarily. SX Pro will be shipped in the days to come to distributors. SX OS will be unlocked a bit after the reviewers get their units (all reviewers receive SX Pro).
So depending on the speed of delivery to your distributor and then to you, SX Pro could come before SX OS stand alone. It probably will be very close.


----------



## DarkOrb (Jun 13, 2018)

Soluble said:


> You won't get it shipped on the 15th by any reseller now, if you haven't ordered yet. First batches will be sold out.



I mean "SX OS only", which will be distributed via license codes.


----------



## Soluble (Jun 13, 2018)

Stargate3ds.Store has updated, first batch was sold out by may 20. Estimated shipping between the 15th and 20th for first batch.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



DarkOrb said:


> I mean "SX OS only", which will be distributed via license codes.


Ahh ok, well if you're waiting for SXOS only it's a matter of when TX unlocks the OS. If reviewers get their pros by Friday then it could be over the weekend or early next week before we see it's release.


----------



## Lightninbug8684 (Jun 13, 2018)

Ordered from 3dscart... Looked like order was placed 2 times, when I in fact only hit checkout once. Got 6 emails saying my order has been processed.. Hopefully I'm only charged once and only receive one unit. Order placed last night. Yeah, unfortunately, I know I'm late to the party. Anyone else have problems like this?


----------



## DarkOrb (Jun 13, 2018)

Lightninbug8684 said:


> Hopefully I'm only charged once and receive six units.



FTFY. 

Anybody have any experience with "online-trends.net"? Do you think they're legit? They are the only one who explicitly specify how they send SX OS so I want to order from them.


----------



## Lightninbug8684 (Jun 13, 2018)

DarkOrb said:


> FTFY.



If I do indeed get 6, this community will see a giveaway. . Side note, just ordered last night. And this is the email they sent me back after me asking them when I would receive. So 1st wave, even though I ordered last night?


----------



## xabier (Jun 13, 2018)

I ordered mine de 17th may on shop01media, their message was that they get it by the end of june and that everyone wont be getting it on first batch.

As long as it arrives first week of july or earlier i m reasonably happy. But it seems that people from other shops will be getting it earlier despite paying less money and preordering later.


----------



## Soluble (Jun 13, 2018)

xabier said:


> I ordered mine de 17th may on shop01media, their message was that they get it by the end of june and that everyone wont be getting it on first batch.
> 
> As long as it arrives first week of july or earlier i m reasonably happy. But it seems that people from other shops will be getting it earlier despite paying less money and preordering later.


Shop01 was one of the first to offer the preorder. I'm betting they sold a LOT


----------



## Patxinco (Jun 13, 2018)

I'm waiting for the first batch to arrive and to see the factory problems due to a rushed product launch.


----------



## Joe88 (Jun 13, 2018)

Patxinco said:


> I'm waiting for the first batch to arrive and to see the factory problems due to a rushed product launch.


5 months was a rushed launch?


----------



## Sir (Jun 13, 2018)

If I was to buy the licence from r4card.co.uk right now, have they said a date for the licence to be sent, and will the licence come in waves like the hardware. (They can have unlimited keys right?) Specifically asking about  r4card.co.uk


----------



## Patxinco (Jun 13, 2018)

Joe88 said:


> 5 months was a rushed launch?


For a factory, yes it can be, that depends on if they changed something on the way to go and asked to "fix" the units that were already done. Adding things to an already finished product doesn't work properly sometimes...


----------



## Nickbo (Jun 13, 2018)

Ordered mine the same day modchipdirect was listed as official retailer. I also received my email as well and posted it on reddit. Super pumped.


----------



## kamesenin888 (Jun 14, 2018)

Patxinco said:


> For a factory, yes it can be, that depends on if they changed something on the way to go and asked to "fix" the units that were already done. Adding things to an already finished product doesn't work properly sometimes...


and how do you know they changed something?


----------



## ehnoah (Jun 14, 2018)

If they really delay the OS Keys and not sent them on the 15th I am super pissed, cuz then TX just betray the Customers.


----------



## tomhanks69 (Jun 14, 2018)

ehnoah said:


> If they really delay the OS Keys and not sent them on the 15th I am super pissed, cuz then TX just betray the Customers.


Betray? I don’t think you’re using that word correctly.


----------



## asnka (Jun 14, 2018)




----------



## ehnoah (Jun 14, 2018)

tomhanks69 said:


> Betray? I don’t think you’re using that word correctly.


hm Cheat Customers?


----------



## Sir (Jun 14, 2018)

ehnoah said:


> hm Cheat Customers?


I mean, it's more the seller than them.


----------



## DiJornios (Jun 14, 2018)

You guys think people will drop the payload and sd files for free?


----------



## tomhanks69 (Jun 14, 2018)

ehnoah said:


> hm Cheat Customers?


It’s not cheating anything. when you preorder XS OS did it say that you would receive it on the 15th? Doubtful. It LAUNCHES the 15th and then it’s first come first serve, naturally. Why should you get XS OS just because the delivery is electronic? SO someone who Orders XS OS on the 15th should get it before people who have been waiting since last month?

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



DiJornios said:


> You guys think people will drop the payload and sd files for free?


I hope not


----------



## ehnoah (Jun 14, 2018)

The Stock of OS is unlimited and they can sent it per Mail so we should get it on 15th so it is kinda cheating If I recive it after any Pro User since shipping is instant.


----------



## DiJornios (Jun 14, 2018)

Isn't that like the compromise tho, because at least people have something we don't like every physical vs digital argument ever?


----------



## tomhanks69 (Jun 14, 2018)

ehnoah said:


> The Stock of OS is unlimited and they can sent it per Mail so we should get it on 15th so it is kinda cheating If I recive it after any Pro User since shipping is instant.


But describe the definition of cheating and how it applies to what you’re saying. For the record, I’d be pretty bummed if OS buyers don’t get it on the 15th


----------



## leerpsp (Jun 14, 2018)

Just got info from them on the 2nd batch and bad news for me. 
I'm in the 2nd batch they told me that in the email I also asked them since it says ETA end of June if that means they will have the Shipment by that date or is that when I will have to product and they told me they had no ETA on the 2nd batch.
So looks like the ETA end of June they have posted is just a place holder they put for the hell of it.


----------



## Rel (Jun 14, 2018)

leerpsp said:


> Just got info from them on the 2nd batch and bad news for me.
> I'm in the 2nd batch they told me that in the email I also asked them since it says ETA end of June if that means they will have the Shipment by that date or is that when I will have to product and they told me they had no ETA on the 2nd batch.
> So looks like the ETA end of June they have posted is just a place holder they put for the hell of it.


Well that sucks, I'm honestly considering cancelling my preorder and getting just the OS since that will be available sooner than the 2nd batch.


----------



## Sweglord (Jun 14, 2018)

Rel said:


> Well that sucks, I'm honestly considering cancelling my preorder and getting just the OS since that will be available sooner than the 2nd batch.


If you're okay with launching the payload from your own device(which wouldn't be often if you keep your switch on sleep mode), I feel like that's the way to go if you want it earlier and do not want to wait for the dongle considering we dont even have an ETA for the 2nd Batch


----------



## comput3rus3r (Jun 14, 2018)

Rel said:


> Well that sucks, I'm honestly considering cancelling my preorder and getting just the OS since that will be available sooner than the 2nd batch.


just buy another licence and keep the dongle. eventually you'll want another licence anyway. At least that's what i would do.


----------



## leerpsp (Jun 14, 2018)

Rel said:


> Well that sucks, I'm honestly considering cancelling my preorder and getting just the OS since that will be available sooner than the 2nd batch.


Modchipsdirect is not stocking just the os so you would have to get it from another page. Just giving you the heads up. I'm still happy with the Pro just sucks its gonna take longer to get it but at lest i'll be able to boot cfw without a computer.


----------



## leerpsp (Jun 14, 2018)

They just changed my ETA end of June to SX Pro Pre-Orders.  so looks like it can be another month or longer if the ETA is not in June. This suck's  But at lest i'll still get it in the end.


----------



## urherenow (Jun 14, 2018)

I got the e-mail as well. Forgot what day I ordered it, but it definitely wasn't the first day. I thought about it for a while (and had to change the shipping address on one of my cards)


----------



## Drewington (Jun 14, 2018)

I was hoping to get it before aces come out  lol. 
i have to continue playing the waiting game..impatiently waiting.


----------



## tomhanks69 (Jun 14, 2018)

From the lack of comments from people regarding ordering just the OS, it appears like they’ve no priority... I mean, no one who just ordered the OS has commented about having received an email of any kind... Sorry for any bad grammar, I’m very inebriated


----------



## Sir (Jun 14, 2018)

Ok so I don't know if this is old news, but I emailed r4card about the sxos, and they said that they will have to report back to the SX team about how many sales they made before distributing the licences so I'm guessing they will recieve a set amount. For the hardware, they said anyone who got one 20th May or before will get the first wave.


----------



## Soluble (Jun 14, 2018)

Sir said:


> Ok so I don't know if this is old news, but I emailed r4card about the sxos, and they said that they will have to report back to the SX team about how many sales they made before distributing the licences so I'm guessing they will recieve a set amount. For the hardware, they said anyone who got one 20th May or before will get the first wave.


Hasn't been mentioned before that I've seen. Problem is resellers may see pro cancellations if SXOS is immediate delivery


----------



## AydenTheKilla (Jun 14, 2018)

1st batch is already sold out - We have emailed everyone that got into the 1st batch.
2nd batch should ship shortly after. We don't know how big our 2nd batch will be yet. 

According to modchipsdirect now. And my order no longer says eta end of june. Guess im just gonna cancel it....


----------



## leerpsp (Jun 14, 2018)

AydenTheKilla said:


> 1st batch is already sold out - We have emailed everyone that got into the 1st batch.
> 2nd batch should ship shortly after. We don't know how big our 2nd batch will be yet.
> 
> According to modchipsdirect now. And my order no longer says eta end of june. Guess im just gonna cancel it....


they emailed me the same thing when i asked and they changed mine as well. I'm not gonna cancel it at all though because i know i'll still get one. But they did tell me that I will be in the 2nd batch forsere when i asked them.


----------



## AydenTheKilla (Jun 14, 2018)

leerpsp said:


> they emailed me the same thing when i asked and they changed mine as well. I'm not gonna cancel it at all though because i know i'll still get one. But they did tell me that I will be in the 2nd batch forsere when i asked them.


I just sent them a message. If im in the second batch ill stay. But if not im going to cancel and just wait for other means. By the time they ship it to me a free backup loader will be out xD


----------



## leerpsp (Jun 14, 2018)

AydenTheKilla said:


> I just sent them a message. If im in the second batch ill stay. But if not im going to cancel and just wait for other means. By the time they ship it to me a free backup loader will be out xD


what day did you order yours?


----------



## AydenTheKilla (Jun 14, 2018)

leerpsp said:


> what day did you order yours?


6th of june


----------



## leerpsp (Jun 14, 2018)

AydenTheKilla said:


> 6th of june


I ordered mine the 1st of june and they told me that I would be 2nd batch. so its possible you would get in just like i did. I don't think they would have lied to me and told me that i was 2nd batch and if i find out they did when they go to ship out then i may get my money back then and only then.


----------



## AydenTheKilla (Jun 14, 2018)

They dont know how big their 2nd batch is according to the website. And i just cant wait 3 months for an sx pro. Really wishing i would have got sx os now... i guess ill wait until they message me back


----------



## leerpsp (Jun 14, 2018)

AydenTheKilla said:


> They dont know how big their 2nd batch is according to the website. And i just cant wait 3 months for an sx pro. Really wishing i would have got sx os now... i guess ill wait until they message me back


there is no way the 2nd batch will take 3 months I can see like batch 5 taking that long but if batch 2 takes that long then they having something going on in china.


----------



## AydenTheKilla (Jun 14, 2018)

leerpsp said:


> there is no way the 2nd batch will take 3 months I can see like batch 5 taking that long but if batch 2 takes that long then they having something going on in china.


I was saying if i dont get in batch 2


----------



## leerpsp (Jun 14, 2018)

AydenTheKilla said:


> I was saying if i dont get in batch 2


ah ok.


----------



## AydenTheKilla (Jun 14, 2018)

leerpsp said:


> ah ok.


I do kinda hate how they changed eta without emailing me or anything. Ill think twice before ordering from modchipsdirect


----------



## Deleted-401606 (Jun 14, 2018)

Just placed my order. If free cfw comes out before my dongle ships I damn better get a refund or I will have to call my credit card to reverse the transaction


----------



## nero99 (Jun 14, 2018)

Maluma said:


> Just placed my order. If free cfw comes out before my dongle ships I damn better get a refund or I will have to call my credit card to reverse the transaction


or just keep it so you can use the dongle to load atmosphere with out a phone or pc. if you got the pro version that is


----------



## wurstpistole (Jun 14, 2018)

tomhanks69 said:


> But describe the definition of cheating and how it applies to what you’re saying. For the record, I’d be pretty bummed if OS buyers don’t get it on the 15th


And I'd be pretty bummed if pro customers also won't get them on 15th since they could as well distribute the OS earlier for the Pro buyers as well, right? Though I bet they won't, I think the OS will come with the dongle. 



Maluma said:


> Just placed my order. If free cfw comes out before my dongle ships I damn better get a refund or I will have to call my credit card to reverse the transaction


_Umm yeah this is Daryl from Utah, yeah I bought this software to pirate games and now a free alternative is out so please reverse the transaction, will you?_ Since that's the absolute sensible thing to do where one thing hasn't anything to do with the other, I'm sure they'll do _everything_ in their power to give you your hard earned money back.


----------



## Goloki (Jun 14, 2018)

Does any have any info regarding Shop01Media? I've sent them an e-mail, but I haven't received an answer yet.


----------



## Deleted-401606 (Jun 14, 2018)

wurstpistole said:


> And I'd be pretty bummed if pro customers also won't get them on 15th since they could as well distribute the OS earlier for the Pro buyers as well, right? Though I bet they won't, I think the OS will come with the dongle.
> 
> 
> _Umm yeah this is Daryl from Utah, yeah I bought this software to pirate games and now a free alternative is out so please reverse the transaction, will you?_ Since that's the absolute sensible thing to do where one thing hasn't anything to do with the other, I'm sure they'll do _everything_ in their power to give you your hard earned money back.



You don't understand a thing about credit card chargebacks. If you do not know about a subject it is best not to speak on it.


----------



## DeuX (Jun 14, 2018)

Stargate3Ds just confirmed that my order is on the second batch and that said batch should be available around June 30. Guess I’m looking at one more month before getting my hands on it...


----------



## wurstpistole (Jun 14, 2018)

Maluma said:


> You don't understand a thing about credit card chargebacks. If you do not know about a subject it is best not to speak on it.


Seems that you don't - why should you get your money back because you bet on the wrong horse? That's not how this works, that's not how any of this works.


----------



## Soluble (Jun 14, 2018)

DeuX said:


> Stargate3Ds just confirmed that my order is on the second batch and that said batch should be available around June 30. Guess I’m looking at one more month before getting my hands on it...


I ordered from them on.the 17th so should be first batch :o


----------



## DeuX (Jun 14, 2018)

Soluble said:


> I ordered from them on.the 17th so should be first batch :o



They say that those who ordered before May 20 will get it from the first batch. The rest will get from 2nd and 3rd batch. They also bumped their prices 5x for the OS and the Pro, guess they want to sort current orders before adding new ones


----------



## luan43 (Jun 14, 2018)

any one in Japan ordered from ndshop.jp? i ordered mine on the 4th of June but i doubt im in a first batch since no emails etc.


----------



## ehnoah (Jun 14, 2018)

Goloki said:


> Does any have any info regarding Shop01Media? I've sent them an e-mail, but I haven't received an answer yet.



Sadly.they Said to me end of month foe Pro. Also the OS is shipped later.which super sucks.i Just skip TX now and refund Shopmedia. Dunno why TX are asholes and not sent the OS on 15th.


----------



## nero99 (Jun 14, 2018)

ehnoah said:


> Sadly.they Said to me end of month foe Pro. Also the OS is shipped later.which super sucks.i Just skip TX now and refund Shopmedia. Dunno why TX are asholes and not sent the OS on 15th.


How are tx to blame for a reseller not sending the license for SX os? Here’s a idea, cancel your order from shopmedia and order from somewhere that has the os for sale.


----------



## ehnoah (Jun 14, 2018)

nero99 said:


> How are tx to blame for a reseller not sending the license for SX os? Here’s a idea, cancel your order from shopmedia and order from somewhere that has the os for sale.


 Cuz they Said TX restock the OS by end of Month so the TX Pro sent Out First. So yeah lets See what happen tomorrow...


----------



## comput3rus3r (Jun 14, 2018)

ehnoah said:


> Cuz they Said TX restock the OS by end of Month so the TX Pro sent Out First. So yeah lets See what happen tomorrow...


I've said many times TX won't release OS till Pro customers get theirs first or at least at the same time. Also people that say if free CFW comes out they'll cancel their order, makes no sense since even if atmosphere is released soon it wont do backup uploading. It's like ordering a coffee maker and saying if a free juicer comes out i'll cancel my  order.


----------



## gameboy (Jun 14, 2018)

leerpsp said:


> I ordered mine the 1st of june and they told me that I would be 2nd batch. so its possible you would get in just like i did. I don't think they would have lied to me and told me that i was 2nd batch and if i find out they did when they go to ship out then i may get my money back then and only then.



if anyone remembers the dongles were sold out the first day, those are batch number one for those who ordered from modchipsdirectim assuming. plus its better to be a second batch guy so we can see what happens to those who got theres first


----------



## ehnoah (Jun 14, 2018)

comput3rus3r said:


> I've said many times TX won't release OS till Pro customers get theirs first or at least at the same time. Also people that say if free CFW comes out they'll cancel their order, makes no sense since even if atmosphere is released soon it wont do backup uploading. It's like ordering a coffee maker and saying if a free juicer comes out i'll cancel my  order.




Yeah but, they posed arround with like "Users get it earlier" and even the OS Keys should sent out earlier, as I said, why should we customer care if you bough a pro or not, I for example have a Phone, so buying the Pro is sueless to anyone who bascially has a Phone.

So it is just stupid if Pro arrives before the OS, the only reasonable reason is, to delay getting the OS hacked, which gonna happen for sure. Since we can just collect a bunch of "Keys" and reverse the Algorythm.

But yeah, just pissing me of really if Pro arrives before the OS, everyone bough the OS because every store said "It arrive before the Pro"


----------



## ken28 (Jun 14, 2018)

vartis.net says "shipped" now.


----------



## dekuleon (Jun 14, 2018)

I got this reply from 3ds-flashcard:

Dear Customer,
Q: How many days we will use for deliverying Xecuter SX Pro?

A: We will send Free shipping/Express order out start from 16th June, but due to the weekend delay, you may see shipping infor update online after this 20th.

USPS: On the same day, we will send SX Pro to our American stock, it maybe arrived in USA in the next week(19th to 24th), then we can send you SX Pro from USA directly with delivery time(2 to 5 days). 

EU Shipping: Then on the 19th, we will send SX Pro ro our French stock, it will take a longer days for delivering in France, your SX Pro order with GLS/LA Poste shipment should be send from FR directly in the early days of July. You will receive them before from France directly between 5th July to 10th July.
Regards,
Customer service


----------



## Lumince (Jun 14, 2018)

Ok so I decided to email 3ds flashcard and they sent me this email. Im gonna contact them again to switch to USPS. I'm guessing that I will get it sooner than if I keep free shipping. If anyone did order from them early on and selected free shipping I would ask to switch to USPS (Its $6.50)
Dear Customer,
Hi, check here, dear.
Q: How many days we will use for deliverying Xecuter SX Pro? (Their automated question lol)

Free Shipping/Express Shipment: Those orders will be shipped out starting from 16th June, but due to the weekend delay, you may see shipping infor update online after this 20th.

USPS: On the same day 16th, we will send SX Pro to our American stock, it maybe arrived in USA in the next week(19th to 24th), then we can send you SX Pro from USA directly with delivery time(2 to 5 business days).

EU Shipping: Then on the 19th, we will send SX Pro ro our French stock, it will take a longer days for delivering in France, your SX Pro order with GLS/LA Poste shipment should be send from FR directly in the early days of July. You will receive them from France directly between 5th July to 10th July.


----------



## mike4001 (Jun 14, 2018)

What is there actually to reverse engineer?

If one user gets the payload file why can't he just upload the file for everyone to download.

The switch itself cannot really do an online license check and other than that what should?


----------



## ehnoah (Jun 14, 2018)

ken28 said:


> vartis.net says "shipped" now.




they are really fishy lol. "Contact: *[email protected]" - There is no such E-Mail*


----------



## ken28 (Jun 14, 2018)

mike4001 said:


> What is there actually to reverse engineer?
> 
> If one user gets the payload file why can't he just upload the file for everyone to download.
> 
> The switch itself cannot really do an online license check and other than that what should?


The OS requires a serial number or the dongle


----------



## Lumince (Jun 14, 2018)

Ok to add onto the 3ds flashcards email, I am upgrading to USPS and I will still be apart of the first batch 




mike4001 said:


> What is there actually to reverse engineer?
> 
> If one user gets the payload file why can't he just upload the file for everyone to download.
> 
> The switch itself cannot really do an online license check and other than that what should?


I'm guessing that the payload is encrypted in some way and they most likely have a way to lock it to your switch.


----------



## ken28 (Jun 14, 2018)

ehnoah said:


> they are really fishy lol. "Contact: *[email protected]" - There is no such E-Mail*


But they deliver their goods. Used the net site a few times and so far they delivered


----------



## ehnoah (Jun 14, 2018)

ken28 said:


> But they deliver their goods. Used the net site a few times and so far they delivered




They still wrote "In Stock" so  Technically they would instant delivery


----------



## ken28 (Jun 14, 2018)

ehnoah said:


> They still wrote "In Stock" so  Technically they would instant delivery


They added a note when ordering that's say they didn't had the good yet. Now they say shipped


----------



## ehnoah (Jun 14, 2018)

All the German Sites look so fishy man xD


----------



## linuxares (Jun 14, 2018)

Stop buying from <nameofcard>.<domain> shops. They're always fishy as hell.


----------



## jringo718 (Jun 14, 2018)

wurstpistole said:


> Seems that you don't - why should you get your money back because you bet on the wrong horse? That's not how this works, that's not how any of this works.


He will actually get his money back. Despite any terms of the dealer, the credit card company will almost always side with the customer, especially if the item has not shipped and the person wishes to cancel.

Lots of Japanese pre-orders from US situated stores require payment in full, and they say it can't be cancelled and whatnot. But people file chargebacks and the money is returned. In return, the store bans you.

The dealer can persue the person in court to recover from chargebacks, but that would be a massive waste of time and money, plus, if there's no item shipped, the judge will throw it out. It only works when there's a legitimate concern.


----------



## BloKartZ (Jun 14, 2018)

I’ve been reading a lot of comments from people that are really paranoid about the websites legitimacy that they ordered from. I would highly recommended that everyone order from one of the Team Xecuters authorized re sellers. You can find them on there website, I can’t post links because I’m new here.

This is how I ended up ordering from modchipsdirect and they have updated me through email and they are selling the SX Pro at the correct price.

The worst thing you can do is google search SX Pro and then buy it from a random site, it’s a gamble that you don’t need to take. 

I did get the email saying I’m part of the first batch, so I will keep my fingers crossed that the package doesn’t get held up in customs and will have the SX Pro shortly.


----------



## AydenTheKilla (Jun 14, 2018)

BloKartZ said:


> I’ve been reading a lot of comments from people that are really paranoid about the websites legitimacy that they ordered from. I would highly recommended that everyone order from one of the Team Xecuters authorized re sellers. You can find them on there website, I can’t post links because I’m new here.
> 
> This is how I ended up ordering from modchipsdirect and they have updated me through email and they are selling the SX Pro at the correct price.
> 
> ...


I think this is what 95% of the people here who bought it did man... no need for a wall of text


----------



## AydenTheKilla (Jun 14, 2018)

heres the email i just got. dont know whether im going to cancel or not now.... really debating. i dont want to wait that long.....

"Hello
Thanks for your order
We know everyone wants their order ASAP.
We did order and reserve enough stock last month to cover all orders
including yours.
Unfortunately the team are splitting up shipments, so we are only
getting a portion of our order.
The next batch should follow pretty soon, but there is no exact date on
it so we don't want to guess one ourselves.
We will continue to update the product page as often as we can, please
check it every couple of days.
If there is no update there, we don't have news to share

We dont know how big the 2nd batch would be
If its as big as the 1st batch you will get in the 2nd batch"


----------



## pseudoSue (Jun 14, 2018)

AydenTheKilla said:


> heres the email i just got. dont know whether im going to cancel or not now.... really debating. i dont want to wait that long.....
> 
> "Hello
> Thanks for your order
> ...



If you do cancel, there is some fine print _Any cancellations will be LESS 7% to cover your credit card fees._


----------



## AydenTheKilla (Jun 14, 2018)

pseudoSue said:


> If you do cancel, there is some fine print _Any cancellations will be LESS 7% to cover your credit card fees._


even at 7% that $4 loss which ticks me off a little but its $4 for my $41 back. im not waiting forever. ill just go buy a game instead. or order sx os when its in stock somewhere since ill have to wait like 2 months anyways. by that time we will have a free backup loader.


----------



## pseudoSue (Jun 14, 2018)

I'll continue to wait, but on the site, Team-Xecuter should take this down since it's not true:

*Team-Xecuter* is delighted to announced the first 2 products in its Nintendo Switch SX Line: *Xecuter SX Pro and Xecuter SX OS*

You will find below a brief description for both products. More details and pictures will be released in the days to come. We have started preorders, RRP pricing is listed below. Production has started and at current preorder volume, all preorders will be delivered by June 15th. The earliest birds will receive their unit/copy a bit before that date.


----------



## AydenTheKilla (Jun 14, 2018)

pseudoSue said:


> I'll continue to wait, but on the site, Team-Xecuter should take this down since it's not true:
> 
> *Team-Xecuter* is delighted to announced the first 2 products in its Nintendo Switch SX Line: *Xecuter SX Pro and Xecuter SX OS*
> 
> You will find below a brief description for both products. More details and pictures will be released in the days to come. We have started preorders, RRP pricing is listed below. Production has started and at current preorder volume, all preorders will be delivered by June 15th. The earliest birds will receive their unit/copy a bit before that date.


Yup thats what im saying. It all just seems a little bit fishy to me now.... even that modchipsdirect changed my eta without notifying me. I highly doubt ill get it anytome soon so im just gonna cancel :/


----------



## matias3ds (Jun 14, 2018)

So glad i order the OS X license only !!! cheaper and faster than any others !!  :-)


----------



## DeuX (Jun 14, 2018)

AydenTheKilla said:


> heres the email i just got. dont know whether im going to cancel or not now.... really debating. i dont want to wait that long.....
> 
> "Hello
> Thanks for your order
> ...



Stargate3DS told me that the 2nd batch is expected around June 30. Sadly I’m also on the 2nd batch and I’ll be going on vacations in August. If it doesn’t arrive until then I’ll cancel


----------



## KTroopA (Jun 14, 2018)

xabier said:


> I ordered mine de 17th may on shop01media, their message was that they get it by the end of june and that everyone wont be getting it on first batch.
> 
> As long as it arrives first week of july or earlier i m reasonably happy. But it seems that people from other shops will be getting it earlier despite paying less money and preordering later.



What is your source for this please? I emailed them for an update but not heard back yet


----------



## CapitanSburro (Jun 14, 2018)

email response I got from SHOP01MEDIA. (I preordered as soon as they opened so it should be first batch)

" Hi, we will received it soon, planned to ship all preorders from our stock in Europe end of this month, we wil ship in same order orders arrived. Thank you. "


----------



## KTroopA (Jun 14, 2018)

CapitanSburro said:


> email response I got from SHOP01MEDIA. (I preordered as soon as they opened so it should be first batch)
> 
> " Hi, we will received it soon, planned to ship all preorders from our stock in Europe end of this month, we wil ship in same order orders arrived. Thank you. "


High five mate, i ordered early like you


----------



## wii94 (Jun 14, 2018)

is there a confirmation of any shop that the SX OS is send tomorrow?


----------



## AydenTheKilla (Jun 14, 2018)

wii94 said:


> is there a confirmation of any shop that the SX OS is send tomorrow?


No theirs no confirmation for anything. And team xecuter is just sitting in a corner whistling not updating any info or anything


----------



## DeuX (Jun 14, 2018)

AydenTheKilla said:


> No theirs no confirmation for anything. And team xecuter is just sitting in a corner whistling not updating any info or anything



That’s what pisses me off, the lack of communication. How hard would it be for TX to make an announcement saying “we shipped the first batch to our resellers” or “we will supply the OS keys starting X” or “next batch with ship on Y”... for now it’s just a clutter of dates from all different webpages


----------



## Sir (Jun 14, 2018)

CapitanSburro said:


> email response I got from SHOP01MEDIA. (I preordered as soon as they opened so it should be first batch)
> 
> " Hi, we will received it soon, planned to ship all preorders from our stock in Europe end of this month, we wil ship in same order orders arrived. Thank you. "


What date did you buy it, I got mine on the 16th May.


----------



## matias3ds (Jun 14, 2018)

DeuX said:


> That’s what pisses me off, the lack of communication. How hard would it be for TX to make an announcement saying “we shipped the first batch to our resellers” or “we will supply the OS keys starting X” or “next batch with ship on Y”... for now it’s just a clutter of dates from all different webpages


I think they are no saying anything becuase the dont want for the people that order the pro to cancel and order de OS x only ,,, if that whast going on , i think thay will say sencon badge of OS x licenses coming at mid of june .
So nobody will cancel the pros and wait for it .
Another thing i preorder the OS x , it has already been charge to my visa and pay my visa last week ,, so how do you cancel that ????


----------



## kamesenin888 (Jun 14, 2018)

Wait for the 15th guys


----------



## DeuX (Jun 14, 2018)

matias3ds said:


> I think they are no saying anything becuase the dont want for the people that order the pro to cancel and order de OS x only ,,, if that whast going on , i think thay will say sencon badge of OS x licenses coming at mid of june .
> So nobody will cancel the pros and wait for it .
> Another thing i preorder the OS x , it has already been charge to my visa and pay my visa last week ,, so how do you cancel that ????



When I cancel something after having paid my CC, the money goes to the bank account instead

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



kamesenin888 said:


> Wait for the 15th guys



Somehow, I have a feeling that tomorrow won’t be a different day from today. We will see


----------



## Sir (Jun 14, 2018)

DeuX said:


> When I cancel something after having paid my CC, the money goes to the bank account instead
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> ...


A lot of the shops have bumped their products up to insane prices, which could mean that they are ready to start sending the codes for the first wave. Like it says on R4card, 
"The price is set high so that you can't purchase from us at the moment. 
We are dealing with the current orders that have been accepted. 
We will accept orders again once all customers who have paid get their orders." but idk.


----------



## xabier (Jun 14, 2018)

KTroopA said:


> What is your source for this please? I emailed them for an update but not heard back yet



I sent then a message on facebook last week.

Today they sent me this via email:

Hi! Please be patient. We will ship as planned end of this month.
There is thousends of packages to be sent.
Also Xecuter can not ship all packagezs same day to all suppliers but they do what they can to send it fast, and we are preprared to ship out as soon we get it.


----------



## AydenTheKilla (Jun 14, 2018)

kamesenin888 said:


> Wait for the 15th guys


For what? Im not part of the first batch anyways


----------



## Rel (Jun 14, 2018)

$200 now to buy a SX Pro.


----------



## MR_TeCKnO (Jun 14, 2018)

approximately will the second batch ship to customers at the end of this month or will need way more time than that?
any info on second batch?


----------



## Devin (Jun 14, 2018)

DeuX said:


> That’s what pisses me off, the lack of communication. How hard would it be for TX to make an announcement saying “we shipped the first batch to our resellers” or “we will supply the OS keys starting X” or “next batch with ship on Y”... for now it’s just a clutter of dates from all different webpages



You're joking right?



			
				Team Xecuter's Homepage said:
			
		

> We want to confirm that SX OS official launch date is June 15th. Remember this is the day we ship units to vendors, so your own tracking number from the reseller will be a few days later.


----------



## pseudoSue (Jun 14, 2018)

MR_TeCKnO said:


> approximately will the second batch ship to customers at the end of this month or will need way more time than that?
> any info on second batch?



Nobody knows for sure. I would anticipate the second batch would be in the customer's hands sometime in July. Could be early July, could be late July. It would be absolutely shocking (in a good way) to have the second batch arrive to the customer in June at this point (I think). The device has to go from factory to re-seller and then to the customer. Need to factor in shipping and customs and it could be awhile.


----------



## DeuX (Jun 14, 2018)

Devin said:


> You're joking right?



I take that date with a grain of salt. They also said that the TX pro would be at customers on the 15


----------



## CapitanSburro (Jun 14, 2018)

Sir said:


> What date did you buy it, I got mine on the 16th May.


May 16 too


----------



## AydenTheKilla (Jun 14, 2018)

*


Devin said:



			You're joking right?
		
Click to expand...




Team-Xecuter* is delighted to announced the first 2 products in its Nintendo Switch SX Line: *Xecuter SX Pro and Xecuter SX OS*

You will find below a brief description for both products. More details and pictures will be released in the days to come. We have started preorders, RRP pricing is listed below. *Production has started and at current preorder volume, all preorders will be delivered by June 15th. The earliest birds will receive their unit/copy a bit before that date.*


----------



## Altina (Jun 14, 2018)

AydenTheKilla said:


> *
> 
> 
> Team-Xecuter* is delighted to announced the first 2 products in its Nintendo Switch SX Line: *Xecuter SX Pro and Xecuter SX OS*
> ...



I guess they were talking about distributors/resellers receiving it by that date, not the customers.


----------



## DeuX (Jun 14, 2018)

Altina said:


> I guess they were talking about distributors/resellers receiving it by that date, not the customers.



Even if they are referring to the resellers, none reported receiving the Pro up to now, tomorrow is the 15, so we will see how it will go


----------



## AydenTheKilla (Jun 14, 2018)

Well tx could have updated us or said something. Its not all of the retailers faults. They should have said their was a limited shipment and they could only send so many units. I guess it doesnt matter cause they got the money they wanted anyways.

I just... i thought we were purchasing tx's support too...


----------



## BloKartZ (Jun 14, 2018)

AydenTheKilla said:


> I think this is what 95% of the people here who bought it did man... no need for a wall of text



I’m sure a lot of people have done it that way but I have read a lot of posts from those that haven’t. My post was trying to help and didn’t need your criticism at all. Moving on...


----------



## leerpsp (Jun 14, 2018)

AydenTheKilla said:


> For what? Im not part of the first batch anyways


Because if you hold off tell after the 15th id say 20th the be sere.
They may have extra stock and if they do because you ordered on the 6th and me the 1st they may move us to the 1st batch.
also some people on some other page's are saying they get there 2nd batch at or around the end of this month.


----------



## Sm0k3r83 (Jun 14, 2018)

Already cancelled my pro order, just gonna order the OS instead


----------



## tomhanks69 (Jun 14, 2018)

wurstpistole said:


> And I'd be pretty bummed if pro customers also won't get them on 15th since they could as well distribute the OS earlier for the Pro buyers as well, right? Though I bet they won't, I think the OS will come with the dongle.
> 
> _Umm yeah this is Daryl from Utah, yeah I bought this software to pirate games and now a free alternative is out so please reverse the transaction, will you?_ Since that's the absolute sensible thing to do where one thing hasn't anything to do with the other, I'm sure they'll do _everything_ in their power to give you your hard earned money back.




I agree, they should give you guys OS. But since the dongle ships with OS on it, is probably the reason it doesn't.


It'd be hilarious if the entire thing was a big facade to jack all kinds of money from software pirates


----------



## Deleted-401606 (Jun 14, 2018)

wurstpistole said:


> Seems that you don't - why should you get your money back because you bet on the wrong horse? That's not how this works, that's not how any of this works.


Again,you have no idea how chargebacks quit. Stop making a fool of yourself. Fairness has nothing to do with chargebacks here or principle. People buy things worth 600$,keep them,and chargeback.Since you are 12 and don't own a credit card,you have no idea about these things. Since you are 12 and do not own a business,you have never dealt with chargebacks and have no idea what they even are. You know that when someone files a chargeback they get hit with a 25$ fee from visa/amex? No you didn't know that. The world does not work how you were taught in liberal public school. There is no such thing as fairness.


----------



## DeuX (Jun 14, 2018)

AydenTheKilla said:


> Well tx could have updated us or said something. Its not all of the retailers faults. They should have said their was a limited shipment and they could only send so many units. I guess it doesnt matter cause they got the money they wanted anyways.
> 
> I just... i thought we were purchasing tx's support too...



Absolutely. A big part of the success of a company is the marketing and the customer support. Both TX and the resellers could learn a thing or two, but there's not much we can do other than wait for tomorrow and see how things will unfold. I just hope to receive my order before the end of July or I'll be forced to cancel it.


----------



## BloKartZ (Jun 14, 2018)

AydenTheKilla said:


> I think this is what 95% of the people here who bought it did man... no need for a wall of text


Just trying to help the 5% that didn’t buddy, the one thing that I 100% don’t need is any criticism from you that is not constructive in any way. I need to build a wall of text to keep the trolls like you out of my safe space. Moving on...


----------



## DigitalJosee (Jun 14, 2018)

Already 15th in China, where's my SX OS?


----------



## WrestlinFan (Jun 14, 2018)

Sm0k3r83 said:


> Already cancelled my pro order, just gonna order the OS instead


Tell me how that goes. Both SwitchSX and modchipsdirect have stopped stocking the OS standalone.


----------



## Brawl345 (Jun 14, 2018)

TX hasn't even send out review copies yet btw.


----------



## leerpsp (Jun 14, 2018)

Brawl345 said:


> TX hasn't even send out review copies yet btw.


they are sending them out with the 1st batch of preorders. that is what I was told.


----------



## ehnoah (Jun 14, 2018)

"SX OS has Unlimited Stock, we can just generate the Keys, Delivery Wednesday"


----------



## DavidShifflet (Jun 14, 2018)

WrestlinFan said:


> Tell me how that goes. Both SwitchSX and modchipsdirect have stopped stocking the OS standalone.




This has been done as they know people now know about the current supply and payment problems and its to stop people cancelling and getting the TX-OS which needs no manufactured parts and i easier to supply.


----------



## deepweed (Jun 14, 2018)

Just received 
Hi! The first batch of Xecuter SX should arrive to our stock in little more than a week. Please be patient. You will get your SX from this first batch. We will ship to you as planned end of this month (impossible to say exact date yet). All orders we be dispatched in same order they arrived. It will take us few days to clear the pre-order que. OS Licenses: You should get it already next week. The licenses will be added to your order hstory. You will receive a similar email to this with license code, and you will be always able to login to our shop and see it on your order history. Thank you!


----------



## DavidShifflet (Jun 14, 2018)

deepweed said:


> Just received
> Hi! The first batch of Xecuter SX should arrive to our stock in little more than a week. Please be patient. You will get your SX from this first batch. We will ship to you as planned end of this month (impossible to say exact date yet). All orders we be dispatched in same order they arrived. It will take us few days to clear the pre-order que. OS Licenses: You should get it already next week. The licenses will be added to your order hstory. You will receive a similar email to this with license code, and you will be always able to login to our shop and see it on your order history. Thank you!




And next week will be another excuse to delay it all again


----------



## Sir (Jun 14, 2018)

deepweed said:


> Just received
> Hi! The first batch of Xecuter SX should arrive to our stock in little more than a week. Please be patient. You will get your SX from this first batch. We will ship to you as planned end of this month (impossible to say exact date yet). All orders we be dispatched in same order they arrived. It will take us few days to clear the pre-order que. OS Licenses: You should get it already next week. The licenses will be added to your order hstory. You will receive a similar email to this with license code, and you will be always able to login to our shop and see it on your order history. Thank you!


Proof plz


----------



## cyfaws (Jun 14, 2018)

deepweed said:


> Just received
> Hi! The first batch of Xecuter SX should arrive to our stock in little more than a week. Please be patient. You will get your SX from this first batch. We will ship to you as planned end of this month (impossible to say exact date yet). All orders we be dispatched in same order they arrived. It will take us few days to clear the pre-order que. OS Licenses: You should get it already next week. The licenses will be added to your order hstory. You will receive a similar email to this with license code, and you will be always able to login to our shop and see it on your order history. Thank you!



Yup, same here, from Shop01. Awesome!


----------



## JoeBloggs777 (Jun 14, 2018)

cyfaws said:


> Yup, same here, from Shop01. Awesome!



i just got the same email to


----------



## Sir (Jun 14, 2018)

cyfaws said:


> Yup, same here, from Shop01. Awesome!


What did the email say and when did you order it? I lost my email so im sat here blind. Its really painful D:


----------



## CapitanSburro (Jun 14, 2018)

new info from SHOP01MEDIA got an email right now:

Your order has been updated to the following status:
READY FOR DELIVERY

To view your order click on the link below:
-hidden-

The comments for your order are:

Hi! The first batch of Xecuter SX should arrive to our stock in little more than a week. Please be patient. You will get your SX from this first batch. We will ship to you as planned end of this month (impossible to say exact date yet). All orders we be dispatched in same order they arrived. It will take us few days to clear the pre-order que.  OS Licenses: You should get it already next week. The licenses will be added to your order hstory. You will receive a similar email to this with license code, and you will be always able to login to our shop and see it on your order history. Thank you!

Please reply to this email if you have any questions.


----------



## JoeBloggs777 (Jun 14, 2018)

I emailed shop01media last night and received this reply this morning, I ordered mine on the 27th and a few mins ago recieved the above posted email.

_Hi! Yes you wil get it in first bacth.
Please be patient. We will ship as planned end of this month.
There is thousends of packages to be sent.
Also Xecuter can not ship all packagezs same day to all suppliers but they do what they can to send it fast, and we are preprared to ship out as soon we get it._


----------



## Sir (Jun 14, 2018)

CapitanSburro said:


> new info from SHOP01MEDIA got an email right now:
> 
> Your order has been updated to the following status:
> READY FOR DELIVERY
> ...


I need to use you for my own delivery tracking. What ever yours is, mine will be earlier because im in the UK


----------



## subcon959 (Jun 14, 2018)

Hopefully they arrive right after the World Cup final.


----------



## CapitanSburro (Jun 14, 2018)

Sir said:


> I need to use you for my own delivery tracking. What ever yours is, mine will be earlier because im in the UK


I'm even closer


----------



## ehnoah (Jun 14, 2018)

17/05/2018 READY FOR DELIVERY

But I ordered the OS, they said, OS is almost instant, but they have no clue when deliver come. Strange that other Shops know exactly when they recieve stuff


----------



## Deleted-355425 (Jun 14, 2018)

Hopefully we will get the 1st batch by the end of the month then.


----------



## CapitanSburro (Jun 14, 2018)

mech said:


> Hopefully we will get the 1st batch by the end of the month then.


I think batch 1 will probably start landing July 2-6


----------



## guitarheroknight (Jun 14, 2018)

Got this from my supplier:
Our deadline commitments:
- Product dispatched from Wednesday 20 June, 2018
- Immediate shipment after payment acceptance 


This product will be in stock on Wednesday 20 June, 2018.


----------



## WrestlinFan (Jun 14, 2018)

ehnoah said:


> 17/05/2018 READY FOR DELIVERY
> 
> But I ordered the OS, they said, OS is almost instant, but they have no clue when deliver come. Strange that other Shops know exactly when they recieve stuff


No one knows when the OS is dropping, word is that it was delayed to encourage more people to buy a Pro.


----------



## ehnoah (Jun 14, 2018)

WrestlinFan said:


> No one knows when the OS is dropping, word is that it was delayed to encourage more people to buy a Pro.



Well it is now confirmed to be the 20th at least on a few Shop. Other Shops report 17th but I still guessing the 20th like most shops reporting now. Lets hope someone reverse it before the License Page is up lol.


----------



## skydancer93 (Jun 14, 2018)

CapitanSburro said:


> new info from SHOP01MEDIA got an email right now:
> 
> Your order has been updated to the following status:
> READY FOR DELIVERY
> ...



I was JUST about to post this too. I got the same email as well as this when I asked if us PRO users were going to get the license to use with our jigs while we wait for the dongle to show up:

"Yes.

Hi we should get OS licenses soon, maybe not friday but after weekend. It will be added to all orders and you will receive automatic mail of order status update. It will be also visible on order history if you loggin to our shop.


---
Best regards
Paul"


----------



## xabier (Jun 14, 2018)

Facebook message from shop01media today:

*SHOP.01media.com Sweden*
Hi! The first batch of Xecuter SX should arrive to our stock in little more than a week. Please be patient. You will get your SX from this first batch.
We will ship to you as planned end of this month (impossible to say exact date yet). All orders we be dispatched in same order they arrived. It will take us few days to clear the pre-order que.

OS Licenses: You should get it already next week. The licenses will be added to your order hstory. You will receive a similar email to this with license code, and you will be always able to login to our shop and see it on your order history.
Thank you!


----------



## Joe88 (Jun 14, 2018)

I can wait, probably wont get mine till the third batch though, I dont even own a switch yet


----------



## soussi (Jun 14, 2018)

Shopmedia let me know they will have first batch in a little more over a week so we should get our first batch shipped to us at the end of june.
Licence code however t we will get next week in our order menu. So we could get going allready if u dont need the usb thingie.  Top notch customer service of them


----------



## KTroopA (Jun 14, 2018)

From the replies it appears Shop01media has the entire stock of SX OS Pro.. too bad for the rest of you


----------



## wurstpistole (Jun 14, 2018)

Also got that mail from shop01media. They'll receive it next week, I'm in first batch, license will be sent out separately online thus I'll be able to use it earlier while waiting for SX Pro (already have a jig).


----------



## CapitanSburro (Jun 14, 2018)

shop01media has been around for 10+ years they kick ass


----------



## Centergaming (Jun 14, 2018)

shop01media is trustworthy


----------



## Bimmel (Jun 14, 2018)

> Hi! The first batch of Xecuter SX should arrive to our stock in little more than a week. Please be patient. You will get your SX from this first batch. We will ship to you as planned end of this month (impossible to say exact date yet). All orders we be dispatched in same order they arrived. It will take us few days to clear the pre-order que. OS Licenses: You should get it already next week. The licenses will be added to your order hstory. You will receive a similar email to this with license code, and you will be always able to login to our shop and see it on your order history. Thank you!


I'm happy! :-) (Shop01Media)


----------



## subcon959 (Jun 14, 2018)

DavidShifflet said:


> Apparently they were served earlier with a Cease & Desist in relation to Nintendo Hack devices and I believe similar is to follow onto their payment service provider eCard in the next 24-48 hours
> 
> So I wouldn't be too sure about how trust worthy they will be with your money now


Want to bet?


----------



## subcon959 (Jun 14, 2018)

DavidShifflet said:


> I would but would be like taking candy off a baby
> 
> and I would hate to give you one more thing to have to cry about


Didn't think so. Maybe grow a pair before you toss around those baseless claims next time.


----------



## DavidShifflet (Jun 14, 2018)

subcon959 said:


> Didn't think so. Maybe grow a pair before you toss around those baseless claims next time.




Wait and see you have already been given one lot of excuses to delay it 

But cheer up when you are old enough to have acne it will give you something else to worry about than what is typed on the internet


----------



## matias3ds (Jun 14, 2018)

Just receive a mail from shop01media that im on the first badge for OS X , and i will get the license next week !!!
:-)


----------



## soussi (Jun 14, 2018)

DavidShifflet said:


> Apparently they were served earlier with a Cease & Desist in relation to Nintendo Hack devices and I believe similar is to follow onto their payment service provider eCard in the next 24-48 hours
> 
> So I wouldn't be too sure about how trust worthy they will be with your money now



From Shopmedia "
No we wont have law suits. Xecuter SX is shipped as empty USB adapter, there is no software or anything that could make problem with the law." I asked it the day t released the news and was adding shops. Very honest shop!


----------



## Centergaming (Jun 14, 2018)

DavidShifflet said:


> Wait and see you have already been given one lot of excuses to delay it
> 
> But cheer up when you are old enough to have acne it will give you something else to worry about than what is typed on the internet



What's with you and shop01media?


----------



## DavidShifflet (Jun 14, 2018)

soussi said:


> From Shopmedia "
> No we wont have law suits. Xecuter SX is shipped as empty USB adapter, there is no software or anything that could make problem with the law." I asked it the day t released the news and was adding shops. Very honest shop!



Of course they would say that go back and ask them who their legal council is who has given them such advice.

Somehow I think they won't reply !

Ask them why everytime they have tried to use Skrill & Klarna it has been closed down and locked ?


----------



## cyfaws (Jun 14, 2018)

soussi said:


> From Shopmedia "
> No we wont have law suits. Xecuter SX is shipped as empty USB adapter, there is no software or anything that could make problem with the law." I asked it the day t released the news and was adding shops. Very honest shop!



Don't bother arguing with the troll DavidShifflet, just report him and hopefully we will have an IP-ban on him.


----------



## subcon959 (Jun 14, 2018)

DavidShifflet said:


> Wait and see you have already been given one lot of excuses to delay it
> 
> But cheer up when you are old enough to have acne it will give you something else to worry about than what is typed on the internet


That's some top notch insulting there.

However, unlike you I would simply shrug it off instead of moping around a forum like a loser.


----------



## Centergaming (Jun 14, 2018)

cyfaws said:


> Don't bother arguing with the troll DavidShifflet, just report him and hopefully we will have an IP-ban on him.




No, you're the troll, I hope YOU get ip-banned.


----------



## matias3ds (Jun 14, 2018)

Chill out all the questions will be answer tomorrow


----------



## guitarheroknight (Jun 14, 2018)

DavidShifflet said:


> Of course they would say that go back and ask them who their legal council is who has given them such advice.
> 
> Somehow I think they won't reply !
> 
> Ask them why everytime they have tried to use Skrill & Klarna it has been closed down and locked ?


Go see a shrink. You need immediate help. I'm worried.


----------



## KTroopA (Jun 14, 2018)

@shop01media haters. Did you try WALMART, i hear they are huge and you know stock shit in volumez


----------



## Centergaming (Jun 14, 2018)

DavidShifflet said:


> Of course they would say that go back and ask them who their legal council is who has given them such advice.
> 
> Somehow I think they won't reply !
> 
> Ask them why everytime they have tried to use Skrill & Klarna it has been closed down and locked ?



You need medical attention and a psychiatrist.


----------



## cyfaws (Jun 14, 2018)

Centergaming said:


> No, you're the troll, I hope YOU get ip-banned.



I'm the troll? Dude, put down the crackpipe and go outside for a moment and think about what you just said.


----------



## kamesenin888 (Jun 14, 2018)

Centergaming said:


> No, you're the troll, I hope YOU get ip-banned.


Well david is the troll


----------



## Centergaming (Jun 14, 2018)

cyfaws said:


> I'm the troll? Dude, put down the crackpipe and go outside for a moment and think about what you just said.



Yeah, cya, going on my ignore list FOR GOOD. 



kamesenin888 said:


> Well david is the troll



Also cyflaws


----------



## TheZander (Jun 14, 2018)

Centergaming said:


> Yeah, cya, going on my ignore list FOR GOOD.
> 
> 
> 
> Also cyflaws


I just looked at his post history he took a break from 2012 to may this year and said benign things what is your beef?


----------



## Centergaming (Jun 14, 2018)

cyfaws said:


> I'm the troll? Dude, put down the crackpipe and go outside for a moment and think about what you just said.



Lmao, you're such a troll and its obvious, cya.


----------



## subcon959 (Jun 14, 2018)

I see that the madness is contagious.

 I'm outta here..


----------



## cyfaws (Jun 14, 2018)

It would appear that we now know that "Centergaming" is DavidShifflet at least, probably SoulOfGazza as well. Good to know.


----------



## Wonder_Woman_ (Jun 14, 2018)

Sweglord said:


> Ayoo,
> I just received an email from ModChipsDirect stating that I was in the first batch of orders, and I should have it shipped by the 22nd of this month. Since I ordered it from a US warehouse, shipping would take ~ 3 days or less, and I'd have my copy before the end of this month. I'm excited.
> Has anyone else gotten an email stating their status on their orders?
> 
> Edit: So far only people who ordered from ModChipsDirect seem to have gotten confirmation on when they will receive their device. If you ordered from a different website, let us know if you get any confirmation on your orders.


 i got the same email


----------



## Pippin666 (Jun 14, 2018)

We are getting closer to the start of a massive ban galore ! 

Pip'


----------



## soussi (Jun 14, 2018)

Pippin666 said:


> We are getting closer to the start of a massive ban galore !
> 
> Pip'



I am afraid u are right  Time will tell ! This switch of mine will be tested and if banned no problems as i dont play online. But then i know i cant use it on the switch of my kids.


----------



## Wonder_Woman_ (Jun 14, 2018)

Thank you once again for ordering the SX Pro.

Your order will be apart of the first batch that we get from the team. We have been told that the batch *should* leave the factory and make its way to the US at the end of this week. Please note we have no control over delays, shipping times, and if the package gets stuck in customs for a couple of days. If the team don't ship when they have told us then it pushes everything back.

Please also note that we never get product packaging for our items as we have had issues before with customs delaying and sometimes seizing items simply due to a logo on the packaging. You will still get everything, just not the paper packing. 

Best case is that we get the items and ship them all out to YOU before next weekend. Sometime between the 19th and the 22nd. 

So after this email you will get another email when the package arrives in the US, the email will say that your order has been dispatched. This is when we have uploaded your order into our packing system.

It might take 2~3 days after that email for you to get your last email, which will be your tracking number. 

***Please check the product page for updates before emailing us, we simply cannot run our business efficiently if we have to update everyone everyday on the status of their order***

Please check out the Team Xecutor website for details on files and software to use with your product. 


Thanks again!


----------



## Darklinkreturns (Jun 14, 2018)

DavidShifflet said:


> Apparently they were served earlier with a Cease & Desist in relation to Nintendo Hack devices and I believe similar is to follow onto their payment service provider eCard in the next 24-48 hours
> 
> So I wouldn't be too sure about how trust worthy they will be with your money now


Why haven't you been banned yet? Quit the bullshit


----------



## Goloki (Jun 14, 2018)

I got a reply from Shop01Media as well:

_Hi!
Please be patient. We will ship as planned end of this month. Maybe only 
chenese shops get it first beacuase it's close to Xecuter stock.
There is thousends of packages to be sent.
Also Xecuter can not ship all packagezs same day to all suppliers but 
they do what they can to send it fast, and we are preprared to ship out 
as soon we get it.


---
Best regards
Paul_


----------



## snoofly (Jun 15, 2018)

Not sure if it’s already mentioned, but my shop01media order confirmation also mentioned OS lisences were going to be emailed out sometime next week


----------



## soussi (Jun 15, 2018)

snoofly said:


> Not sure if it’s already mentioned, but my shop01media order confirmation also mentioned OS lisences were going to be emailed out sometime next week



Yess the licence code u will able to check on your order as they will add it to it (planned next week)


----------



## AydenTheKilla (Jun 15, 2018)

Figured id post this here. Im betting 2nd batch from modchipsdirect will get an email soon!


----------



## DeuX (Jun 15, 2018)

AydenTheKilla said:


> Figured id post this here. Im betting 2nd batch from modchipsdirect will get an email soon!



A week from when? From sending the first batch (in one week supposedly)?


----------



## Zillax (Jun 15, 2018)

3ds-flashcard.com is saying Preparation in progress so I'd assume mine will ship soon


----------



## AydenTheKilla (Jun 15, 2018)

DeuX said:


> A week from when? From sending the first batch (in one week supposedly)?


Terrible wording. But i think they meant tx will ship the second batch a week after the first first batch is shipped?


----------



## DeuX (Jun 15, 2018)

AydenTheKilla said:


> Terrible wording. But i think they meant tx will ship the second batch a week after the first first batch is shipped?



Not surprisingly, all these resellers have a terrible knack for English, making things even more confusing. However I do believe that yes they mean one week after the first batch being sent (supposedly it was today?). Startgate3DS told me they were expecting it around June 30, so who knows.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



DeuX said:


> Not surprisingly, all these resellers have a terrible knack for English, making things even more confusing. However I do believe that yes they mean one week after the first batch being sent (supposedly it was today?). Startgate3DS told me they were expecting it around June 30, so who knows.



So what gives?


----------



## Sir (Jun 15, 2018)

So it turns out my payment was cancelled  ages ago and they never told me (R4Card.co.uk)
So I would just like to ask, today, where is the best place to get an SXOS to the UK? Im seeing all sorts of delays and price bumps. Who has promised a quick service, and what website would be able to get me an SXOS asap? I was thinking going for Shop01Media


----------



## DeuX (Jun 15, 2018)

Sir said:


> So it turns out my payment was cancelled  ages ago and they never told me (R4Card.co.uk)
> So I would just like to ask, today, where is the best place to get an SXOS to the UK? Im seeing all sorts of delays and price bumps. Who has promised a quick service, and what website would be able to get me an SXOS asap? I was thinking going for Shop01Media



That sucks... sadly most of the websites bumped their prices (they belong to the same seller mostly), so if it’s regular price on shop01media I would use them


----------



## thequickbrownfox (Jun 15, 2018)

It's not, price on shop01media also went up.
But just by a little. Still recommend them.


----------



## matias3ds (Jun 15, 2018)

Already 15 th , weres the OS ?????


----------



## pseudoSue (Jun 15, 2018)

AydenTheKilla said:


> Figured id post this here. Im betting 2nd batch from modchipsdirect will get an email soon!



Excellent!  Fingers crossed - I would be pumped to have it before July 4 since I'll be doing some traveling.


----------



## thequickbrownfox (Jun 15, 2018)

matias3ds said:


> Already 15 th , weres the OS ?????


Read this thread and others.
We've been bamboozled. We have to wait a little more, until around 20th.


----------



## matias3ds (Jun 15, 2018)

thequickbrownfox said:


> Read this thread and others.
> We've been bamboozled. We have to wait a little more, until around 20th.


And why have to find out over here ! not even official info from the xecuter team ??
That not serious


----------



## digipimp75 (Jun 15, 2018)

I didn't get an email, but checked my orders page on their site, and the status is "SX PRO Batch #1 Orders".   So, yay I guess?


----------



## Sir (Jun 15, 2018)

digipimp75 said:


> I didn't get an email, but checked my orders page on their site, and the status is "SX PRO Batch #1 Orders".   So, yay I guess?


What site was this?


----------



## digipimp75 (Jun 15, 2018)

Sir said:


> What site was this?



Modchipsdirect


----------



## Trappie (Jun 15, 2018)

Stargate3ds.nl delivered today, paid €27,50 for shipping, but worth it! Ordered 5-5-2018.


----------



## thequickbrownfox (Jun 15, 2018)

Trappie said:


> Stargate3ds.nl delivered today, paid €27,50 for shipping, but worth it! Ordered 5-5-2018.



Wait, what? SX Pro was delivered today? From Stargate3DS? To EU? To you?


----------



## Sir (Jun 15, 2018)

Trappie said:


> Stargate3ds.nl delivered today, paid €27,50 for shipping, but worth it! Ordered 5-5-2018.


my god, please send a photo of this future tech


----------



## CapitanSburro (Jun 15, 2018)

Trappie said:


> Stargate3ds.nl delivered today, paid €27,50 for shipping, but worth it! Ordered 5-5-2018.


Post pics you madman


----------



## IceTeaX (Jun 15, 2018)

Got my confirmation Mail. My order ist on the way, hell yeah!


----------



## soussi (Jun 15, 2018)

Trappie said:


> Stargate3ds.nl delivered today, paid €27,50 for shipping, but worth it! Ordered 5-5-2018.


All lies i tell you!   Even the reviewers dont have them it seems 

PS; did u buy it for 200Euro?? :o


----------



## pseudoSue (Jun 15, 2018)

IceTeaX said:


> Got my confirmation Mail. My order ist on the way, hell yeah!



Nice! Which reseller did you purchase from?


----------



## Sir (Jun 15, 2018)

Just ordered the SXOS from shop01media, does anyone know how long it normally takes to receive emails from them. I got an email shortly after ordering it saying this 'Thank you for your interest in SHOP 01MEDIA products. Your order has been received and will be processed once payment has been confirmed.' and It says on the order page, "Ready for delivery". Also is there any information about when they plan to deliver the license, as I heard other websites had different times like the 20th etc. Im sorry if this is constantly asked, just Im not seeing too much on shop01media tbh.


----------



## DKB (Jun 15, 2018)

3ds-flashcart says if you ordered from USPS, it will be shipped a week after today. Serious? That's pretty fucking annoying.


----------



## maiksonstrife (Jun 15, 2018)

Get an message of 3ds-flashcard asking me whats the delivery method I want, also they assured me that I will be on first batch, highly recommend this reseller, if anyone have buy yet, they kept me in contact every week, answering all my messages in less than 24 hours, they look like didn't sell the first batch yet


----------



## soussi (Jun 15, 2018)

Sir said:


> Just ordered the SXOS from shop01media, does anyone know how long it normally takes to receive emails from them. I got an email shortly after ordering it saying this 'Thank you for your interest in SHOP 01MEDIA products. Your order has been received and will be processed once payment has been confirmed.' and It says on the order page, "Ready for delivery". Also is there any information about when they plan to deliver the license, as I heard other websites had different times like the 20th etc. Im sorry if this is constantly asked, just Im not seeing too much on shop01media tbh.



They said next week


----------



## DKB (Jun 15, 2018)

maiksonstrife said:


> Get an message of 3ds-flashcard asking me whats the delivery method I want, also they assured me that I will be on first batch, highly recommend this reseller, if anyone have buy yet, they kept me in contact every week, answering all my messages in less than 24 hours, they look like didn't sell the first batch yet



When did you pre-order it? If you don't mind telling me.


----------



## maiksonstrife (Jun 15, 2018)

DKB said:


> When did you pre-order it? If you don't mind telling me.



My pre-order was on 17 may on the website, if you buy from them, try to send a message, tomorrow they should already answered.


----------



## garyopa (Jun 15, 2018)

DKB said:


> 3ds-flashcart says if you ordered from USPS, it will be shipped a week after today. Serious? That's pretty fucking annoying.



With 3DS flashcard, if using the usa shipping option, you have two stops to go thru, the first batch goes from taiwan factory to hong kong depot for them, and then its split into 3 sections, one to ship out locally from there, one to their france/uk depot, and one to the usa address in calf. -- so if you on usa list you have to wait for hk one to get first batch, and them to split up the big package, and ship it to usa one, where they then split it up to single orders, and now with dragon boat festival starting on monday, dhl and most depots in hong kong are short on staff, parcels are still moving out by a slower speed, so those in usa i think will see their units around 25/26.


----------



## Devin (Jun 15, 2018)

garyopa said:


> With 3DS flashcard, if using the usa shipping option, you have two stops to go thru, the first batch goes from taiwan factory to hong kong depot for them, and then its split into 3 sections, one to ship out locally from there, one to their france/uk depot, and one to the usa address in calf. -- so if you on usa list you have to wait for hk one to get first batch, and them to split up the big package, and ship it to usa one, where they then split it up to single orders, and now with dragon boat festival starting on monday, dhl and most depots in hong kong are short on staff, parcels are still moving out by a slower speed, so those in usa i think will see their units around 25/26.



Is there going to be a official news notice about the delay for the SX OS/Do you have any information on the reason behind it? 

It's still the 15th (So there's still time for a release for the OS, according to TX's latest news post.) but various resellers have said they won't get licenses until the 20th~.


----------



## garyopa (Jun 15, 2018)

Devin said:


> Is there going to be a official news notice about the delay for the SX OS/Do you have any information on the reason behind it?
> 
> It's still the 15th (So there's still time for a release for the OS, according to TX's latest news post.) but various resellers have said they won't get licenses until the 20th~.



I asked the coders/team at 4am this morning (my time is currently 2pm). and no reply yet, once I know more I will post it, or it will appear on the front page. -- My speculation is that it will not go live until the reviewers have their SX PRO samples in their hands to post about, which from the current looks of tracking will be 20 or 21 early next week.


----------



## IceTeaX (Jun 15, 2018)

pseudoSue said:


> Nice! Which reseller did you purchase from?


Stargate3ds.com.de


----------



## soussi (Jun 17, 2018)

Will you guys be using your account which u allready have games on or use a dummy account in case of a bann? Just wondering as i want to buy minecraft for online play and have to decide before 21/6 to have both versions of the switch minecraft. Any advice? thanks


----------



## leerpsp (Jun 17, 2018)

soussi said:


> Will you guys be using your account which u allready have games on or use a dummy account in case of a bann? Just wondering as i want to buy minecraft for online play and have to decide before 21/6 to have both versions of the switch minecraft. Any advice? thanks


will if you think about it does not really matter what one you use because you should not be online using this anyway because you would get a ban.
But if they ban one switch they will prob ban any nintendo account and system on that IP or so others have posted.


----------



## Nollog (Jun 17, 2018)

soussi said:


> Will you guys be using your account which u allready have games on or use a dummy account in case of a bann? Just wondering as i want to buy minecraft for online play and have to decide before 21/6 to have both versions of the switch minecraft. Any advice? thanks





leerpsp said:


> will if you think about it does not really matter what one you use because you should not be online using this anyway because you would get a ban.
> But if they ban one switch they will prob ban any nintendo account and system on that IP or so others have posted.


Banning using IP address is never going to happen until everyone switches to ipv6 because your current IP address was used by several thousand people in the last month, most likely because limited IP pools are a thing.

I'll be using an odyssey switch I bought for a gift. I already use the joycon and the game (giftee got a neon one themselves).


----------



## soussi (Jun 17, 2018)

Planning not going online with the switch with the CFW but with all the data logging i think nintendo will know anyway. Didnt think thet would bann everything on that ip tho, if so thats a huge bummer


----------



## Deleted-401606 (Jun 17, 2018)

soussi said:


> Will you guys be using your account which u allready have games on or use a dummy account in case of a bann? Just wondering as i want to buy minecraft for online play and have to decide before 21/6 to have both versions of the switch minecraft. Any advice? thanks



Online sucks for nintendo games anyways. Just enjoy sx pro.


----------



## leerpsp (Jun 17, 2018)

Maluma said:


> Online sucks for nintendo games anyways. Just enjoy sx pro.


will if we get a better pokemon game next year then it would not suck all to bad. splatoon 2 was ok. now as for the rest it sucks.


----------



## soussi (Jun 17, 2018)

Only games i am thinking of is like minecraft and fortnite portable online sessions  Mostly for my kids tho, indeed pokemon would be great too.


----------



## soussi (Jun 17, 2018)

So maybe the only solution is to have the sx os connected to a vpn server and have the legit switch connect to my real ip ? SHould hopefully not banwave all of the switches


----------



## LysergCooltyp (Jun 17, 2018)

soussi said:


> So maybe the only solution is to have the sx os connected to a vpn server and have the legit switch connect to my real ip ? SHould hopefully not banwave all of the switches


It's still the same console and I'm sure there's some data remains that are streamlined to pinpoint it unless you use emundand or a secondary console. I myself will go with the latter option of buying a second hand switch without dock/joycons once there are games like smash worth to play online assuming the netcode isn't absolute horse shit.


----------



## soussi (Jun 17, 2018)

Yess i mean using 2 consoles+ with 2 seperate accounts at all times. Thich should make it pretty safe for the legit console


----------



## soussi (Jun 17, 2018)

Great news guys! Just got mail: 
shop01media
"Your order is being prepared. NOTE: It's not shipped yet. Please be patient. You will be notified when it is shipped. Your tracking number will be possible to track AFTER your package will be shipped at***"

So big chance i will receive it in a few days


----------



## Sir (Jun 17, 2018)

soussi said:


> Great news guys! Just got mail:
> shop01media
> "Your order is being prepared. NOTE: It's not shipped yet. Please be patient. You will be notified when it is shipped. Your tracking number will be possible to track AFTER your package will be shipped at***"
> 
> So big chance i will receive it in a few days



Nice one, when did you order it?


----------



## soussi (Jun 17, 2018)

16/5/18


----------



## Sir (Jun 17, 2018)

I also ordered it on the 16th of may, but I lost the email to the account I made so I'm just hoping theres no issues


----------



## soussi (Jun 17, 2018)

Normaly it shouldnt but u wont then receive the licence code earlier (no mail nor access to shopaccount), but that shouldnt matter as we will receive it all soon.


----------



## Deleted-355425 (Jun 17, 2018)

Sir said:


> I also ordered it on the 16th of may, but I lost the email to the account I made so I'm just hoping theres no issues



I would get in contact with them if you used shop01media as they said your license code will be on your order page when you login.


----------



## soussi (Jun 17, 2018)

I will et u know if they give me the licence code. Probably they wont as it will be shipped soon altogether. Licence code will be giving together in package so i see no worries at all.


----------



## Sir (Jun 17, 2018)

mech said:


> I would get in contact with them if you used shop01media as they said your license code will be on your order page when you login.


I ordered the pro on the 16th of may, which I heard comes with a licence code in it, but I also ordered a licence for a friend with another email a few weeks later that I do have access too.


----------



## Deleted-355425 (Jun 17, 2018)

Sir said:


> I ordered the pro on the 16th of may, which I heard comes with a licence code in it, but I also ordered a licence for a friend with another email a few weeks later that I do have access too.



Hope you are right, this is what they state:

OS Licenses: The licenses will be added to your order history. You will receive a similar email to this with license code, and you will be always able to login to our shop and see it on your order history.


----------



## Zonark (Jun 17, 2018)

So I’ve bought from ModchipsDirect before I am assuming they are still doing what they do to get things faster. Usually I find me getting mine from them about a week to 2 weeks faster than others but it does cost slightly more. I’m assuming and again assuming that when they order their store they get the fastest and most expensive shipping so they get it in 3 days instead of 14-22days. Then they ship from their place which takes about 3 days to ship to anywhere in the US from the US. They have been my go to for awhile now because of this. Plus they also use a service that delivers on Saturday


----------



## Sir (Jun 17, 2018)

Is there a spelling mistake in History 'Hstory'. I think It might just be an email everyone got, no matter what one you ordered.


----------



## soussi (Jun 17, 2018)

Yeah its a mass mail


----------



## soussi (Jun 19, 2018)

Shop01media update
""The first batch of Xecuter SX Pro is on the way to us, it should arrive to our stock within a week (it depends on DHL and customs. Please be patient. You will get your SX from this first batch. We will ship to you as planned end of this month (impossible to say exact date, it will be soon). All orders will be dispatched in same order they arrived. Not ethat it will take us few days to clear the pre-order que. OS Licenses - NEW INFORMATION we'ver got from Xecuter: If you ordered SX Pro one license is integrated with the dongle, you need to wait for the dongle in other words. Sorry but it it's impossible to send license separate that is included in SX Pro dongle. If you ordered a stand alone license it will be emailed to you within ~one day, also it will be added to your order. You will be always able to login to our shop and see it on your order history. Thank you!"


----------



## Erol (Jun 29, 2018)

So, both of my SX Pros are stuck at customs for 5 days.  Anyone else with this problem?


----------

